# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 11:13)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geopower (1 Ago 2019 às 16:33)

Agosto inicia-se com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Bandeira vermelha na praia. Mar continua  agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2019 às 16:43)

1° de Agosto com tempo à Verão: muita nortada, 28°C, areia na cara, água gelada.

Capacete na serra dominante.

Boas férias ahah


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2019 às 19:08)

E bastou acabar julho para termos uma mínima bem baixa, 12ºC de mínima horária segundo o IPMA! A tarde tem sido de algum vento e temperaturas amenas


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2019 às 19:47)

Boa Tarde

Agosto começa com sol, temperatura agradável e alguma vento de NW.
Julho termina com *0,6 mm *e esta última semana foi "fresca" devido à nortada, principalmente na terça-feira, em que tivemos um belo vendaval com rajadas a tocar os 30/40 kms/h. 

*Segunda: *
Mínima: *18,4ºC *
Máxima: *26,1ºC *
*
Terça: *
Mínima: *16,8ºC *
Máxima: *24,7ºC *
*
Quarta: *
Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *
*
Quinta: *
Mínima: *16,5ºC *
Máxima: *27,1ºC *

T. Atual: *23,4ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2019 às 21:20)

Boas,

Já começo a vomitar nortada violenta.
Vento muito forte lá fora.
Rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
Provavelmente um dos verões com mais precipitação oculta na serra. O Capacete não desarma!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Ago 2019 às 23:03)

Boa tarde, 
Ontem, último dia do mês de julho, foi um dia típico de verão por aqui, com algum vento e tempo ameno. Os dados de ontem foram os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica: *
Máx: 28,2°C
Mín: 16,0°C

*Corroios:*
Máx: 30,5°C
Mín: 15,8°C 

O dia de hoje foi muito semelhante ao dia de ontem, com a exceção da nebulosidade, que hoje foi nula. A mínima, essa foi muito baixa dada a altura do ano. Foi de 15,5°C na Charneca e de 15,0°C (!!!) em Corroios.   

Julho, como já tinha dito noutro tópico, acabou na média, no que toca à temperatura. No que toca à precipitação, este julho foi chuvoso, devido àquele dia 27 com 2 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2019 às 12:32)

O dia de hoje começou fresco, e ás 6 da manhã era bem visível, um espesso manto de nuvens, pelo vale do Tejo, mas com muita actividade eléctrica, pois via-se os relampagos.
Agora é mais um inicio de tarde, que segue já bem amena, a caminho dos 30ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2019 às 13:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> um espesso manto de nuvens, pelo vale do Tejo, mas com muita actividade eléctrica, pois via-se os relampagos.


Relâmpagos não eram. Não há registo de qualquer atividade elétrica e nem sequer de células no radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2019 às 14:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Relâmpagos não eram. Não há registo de qualquer atividade elétrica e nem sequer de células no radar.



Então se não era relampagos, não sei, mas que eles davam luz davam, podia ser algo haver com a densidade das nuvens, por vezes até parecia que a serra se tinha mudado para o vale do Tejo.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Ago 2019 às 18:01)

Madrugada de nevoeiro, o dia também começou assim mas acabou por limpar


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2019 às 21:28)

Que nortada violenta por cá, impressionante.

Já perdi a conta de dias com rajada máxima igual ou superior a 80 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Ago 2019 às 23:07)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia para ir tratar de assuntos bem longe, neste caso a Abrantes. No caminho, avistei uma coisa que nunca tinha visto desde que passei pela primeira vez ali: um manto de nuvens na Serra de Aire, tal o nevoeiro na costa. Infelizmente, não tenho aqui as imagens do "capacete" e vou ver se amanhã as consigo arranjar. 
Já por aqui, foi um dia bem mais agradável, com sol, algum vento e tempo bastante abafado. Agora estão 19,6°C e céu limpo. 

Ontem os dados foram estes: 

*Charneca da Caparica: *
Máx: 27,8°C
Mín: 15,5°C

*Corroios: *
Máx: 28,9°C
Mín: 15,0°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2019 às 10:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje foi um dia para ir tratar de assuntos bem longe, neste caso a Abrantes. No caminho, avistei uma coisa que nunca tinha visto desde que passei pela primeira vez ali: um manto de nuvens na Serra de Aire, tal o nevoeiro na costa. Infelizmente, não tenho aqui as imagens do "capacete" e vou ver se amanhã as consigo arranjar.
> Já por aqui, foi um dia bem mais agradável, com sol, algum vento e tempo bastante abafado. Agora estão 19,6°C e céu limpo.
> 
> ...



Eu próprio, já perdi a conta aos dias consecutivos que a Serra D'Aire tem estado assim coberta por um verdadeiro manto de nuvens.


----------



## Geopower (3 Ago 2019 às 12:08)

Inicio de manhã com céu encoberto. Começa a limpar. Vento moderado de norte. 21.3°C.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2019 às 14:34)

Mais uma madrugada e manhã de nuvens, mas em grande parte já limpou, algum vento e céu pouco nublado agora


----------



## RickStorm (3 Ago 2019 às 14:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já começo a vomitar nortada violenta.
> Vento muito forte lá fora.
> ...



É sempre bom saber que não estou sozinho nesse pensamento... De facto já chateia tanto vento a toda a hora. [desculpem o off-topic]


----------



## RickStorm (3 Ago 2019 às 14:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já começo a vomitar nortada violenta.
> Vento muito forte lá fora.
> ...



É sempre bom saber que não estou sozinho nesse pensamento... De facto já chateia tanto vento a toda a hora. [desculpem o off-topic]


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,

Hoje do lado do mar da Lagoa de Albufeira, que ventania lol

Até corta, NO/O







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2019 às 15:34)

Quando chegamos até uma névoa pairava sobre o mar...

Fotos tiradas agora...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (3 Ago 2019 às 17:12)

Começou a formar-se  nevoeiro de advecção a meio da tarde.
Neste momento junto à linha de costa a visibilidade é inferior a 200 metros. Vento fraco. 20.1°C
Vista possível a oeste:


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2019 às 17:35)

Geopower disse:


> Começou a formar-se  nevoeiro de advecção a meio da tarde.
> Neste momento junto à linha de costa a visibilidade é inferior a 200 metros. Vento fraco. 20.1°C
> Vista possível a oeste:


Já se vê algo ao largo da costa por aqui também, ainda um pouco longínquo, tivemos que vir mais para o pé da Lagoa, que não se aguentava com vento frio e algumas gotas de água que vinham no vento de tão forte que estava...








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2019 às 18:10)

Aqui também há nevoeiro e céu nublado


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2019 às 20:44)

Nortada ontem deixou 88km/h de rajada na Roca...

E também a marcar a temperatura da água do mar bem baixa:






Tão fria como no Sul da Finlândia


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2019 às 21:42)

E depois de mais um dia bem ameno, com a temperatura a rondar os 32ºC, e com uma tarde bem ventosa, agora a noite segue mais calma e fresca.
Hoje ouve até direito á passagem da Volta a Portugal pelo ribatejo, e já se notava algum calor, por volta das 13:30 horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2019 às 21:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nortada ontem deixou 88km/h de rajada na Roca...
> 
> E também a marcar a temperatura da água do mar bem baixa:
> 
> ...



Hoje de manhã devo ter apanhado rajadas de 100 km/h num cume a 120 mts de altitude a norte do Guincho, mesmo colado ao mar e com tremenda exposição.
Isto tem estado terrível!!
Fiquei incrédulo, nesse cume havia uma cruz artesanal de homenagem aos pescadores que morreram na zona, e não é que a cruz estava partida e não a encontrei em redor. Ver se posto as fotos brevemente.
Vi também 2 sinais de transito danificados.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (3 Ago 2019 às 23:14)

Boa noite, aqui a máxima foi de 32.7ºC, aqui o verão até está a ser normal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2019 às 23:53)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia fantástico para passear e ir à praia ou à piscina da Aroeira. Tempo bastante abafado, nortada fraca a moderada e muito sol. Se não fosse a temperatura da água do mar, daria para ir à praia. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,6°C
Mín: 16,5°C
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NNO
ÍUV máx: 9

*Corroios*
Máx: 28,3°C
Mín: 17,2°C

Agora estão 20,3°C e céu limpo. Na próxima semana deverei ter tempo bastante "tropical" por aqui, com algumas nuvens e menos nortada. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2019 às 09:54)

Ontem ao entrar na A5, em Birre(Cascais).
Capacete imponente mais uma vez.


upload image from mobile

Pela amanhã consegui também obter este registo, que surpresa. 
Nortada estava extrema havia nevoeiro /nuvens baixas, sol e muita humidade. Formou se o arco Iris.


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Ago 2019 às 11:20)

Bom dia a todos! 
Por aqui sigo com 25,1ºC e céu limpo!


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2019 às 11:35)

Northern Lights disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Por aqui sigo com 25,1ºC e céu limpo!



Bom dia,

Bem-vindo ao Fórum!

Por aqui, hoje, o que se nota, por enquanto, é consideravelmente menos vento...


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2019 às 11:42)

Pelo aspecto na Webcam do Guincho, parece ter menos vento e o capacete menos cerrado na Serra...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2019 às 12:17)

Sim, aqui também está menos vento, sopra moderado com rajadas, ainda assim logo deve acelerar com o inevitável regresso do capacete.


----------



## Geopower (4 Ago 2019 às 13:22)

Inicio de tarde com céu limpo, vento moderado de NW. 20 3°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Nebulosidade visível a norte de Peniche:


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2019 às 16:01)

Hoje a mahã foi dedicada a observação de aves, no Parque do Bonito, no Entroncamento, e até estava bem fresco por volta das 8:30 da manhã, mas pouco depois como o vento parou de soprar, logo começou a aquecer.
A albufeira do Bonito estava bastante agitada devido ao vento moderado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2019 às 17:19)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Os dias monótonos vão.se sucedendo, manhãs nubladas e frescas, tardes quentes, mas ventosas, hoje não é exceção, e as noites continuam frias! Há precisamente um anos atrás, o cenário era completamente diferente , ao registar a máxima mais alta desde que faço registos, 45.4°c, com Setúbal , também a ter o seu recorde absoluto com 45.5°c ( IPMA ) , foram 4 dias de inferno com máximas sempre acima dos 40°c 
Não estamos livres que uma situação similar ainda aconteça este ano, com o AA a mostar um fortalecimento a partir de 13/14 , e trazendo para já apenas ISO 20/24, mas aumentando a probabilidade de ISO 28  cada vez mais próximo .

Tatual: 27.2°c, 40% de HR , e vento moderado de NNW. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2019 às 18:14)

Mais um dia igual aos outros... Ontem ao começo da noite ainda chuviscou, agora temos céu pouco nublado


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Ago 2019 às 18:16)

Há um ano, o meu termómetro registou uma máxima de 43,1ºC. Hoje a máxima que registei foi de 27,9 ºC.
O contraste é explícito por estas belas imagens! 
Hoje:




Há um ano:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2019 às 20:18)

De facto faz um ano dos 44ºC de Lisboa, que durão muitos anos até serem quebrados, espero eu. 

Hoje foi dia de céu limpo, brisa de noroeste pelo meio-dia, cerca de 27ºC de máxima e torrava-se bem. Ou seja, Agosto. Vista do Padrão dos Descobrimentos:











~

Se Agosto mantiver o padrão até agora, muito dificilmente se fará nova máxima anual, a não ser que Setembro ou Outubro se lembrem de umas ondas de calor valentes. Lisboa ainda tem máxima absoluta de Maio com 38ºC.

Boa semana a todos!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2019 às 22:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Mais um dia igual aos outros... Ontem ao começo da noite ainda chuviscou, agora temos céu pouco nublado








Ontem final do dia e início da noite com chuviscos


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2019 às 01:17)

Boas, 
Madrugada  segue tranquila de vento, apenas vento moderado, aleluia!!

Pois é jamais m vou esquecer do dia 4 de Agosto de 2018, tive quase 43 graus.
A praia do Guincho foi aos 40,0 graus!
Registos que serão sempre relembrados.


----------



## Geopower (5 Ago 2019 às 07:11)

Dia começa com céu nublado e neblina matinal a norte. 17.1°C. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## RStorm (5 Ago 2019 às 12:10)

Bom dia

Sucedem-se dias monótonos com sol, temperatura agradável, nortada fraca e algumas nuvens baixas ao inicio da manhã.
Há exatamente um ano atrás não se podia andar na rua... 

*Sexta: *
Mínima: *16,3ºC*
Máxima: *26,8ºC *

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *17,7ºC *
Máxima: *28,1ºC *
*
Domingo: *
Mínima: *17,2ºC *
Máxima: *26,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,4ºC *
T. Atual: *24,0ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (5 Ago 2019 às 12:15)

Northern Lights disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Por aqui sigo com 25,1ºC e céu limpo!


Bem-vindo  Bom seguimento


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Ago 2019 às 12:32)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 27.9ºC e céu limpo, não espero nada de precipitação para os próximos dias, alias vai ser mais um mês seco a sul do tejo.


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2019 às 12:41)

O ano passado por esta altura estávamos a torrar e de que maneira com 46ºC! 

Agora bastante mais fresco e agradável, temos céu limpo aqui em Coruche e a máxima não deverá passar dos 32/33ºC hoje. Temos tido temperaturas normais para o Verão Ribatejano.


----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Ago 2019 às 16:17)

Boa tarde a reportar desde os olhos de Lisboa, isto é Almada. Agradável temperatura 29 graus e céu limpo, mas de Manhã estive no Bombarral e estava.. Frio
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Ago 2019 às 18:26)

Por aqui máxima de 29,3 ºC e céu limpo.
Por agora 25,5 ºC e com uma leve brisa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite pessoal,

Noite já bem diferente das últimas, ainda tropical por esta hora com 21.2°c, e com 77% de HR ! As mínimas nos próximos dias tendem a ser altas, talvez os dias deste Verão com menor amplitude térmica ,dado que as máximas também vão descer um  bocadinho , quanto a precipitação não espero nada por cá, mas se vier alguma coisa, mesmo que pouca, será muito bem vinda! A nortada vai dar tréguas, e teremos uma rotação do vento predominante de Sul, para aquecer a água, para os dias de praia da próxima semana, e que aparentemente serão tórridos!  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2019 às 00:53)

Mais um dia de Verão, nortada parece que acalmou, água do mar contínua a 15-16ºC. Esta semana deve disparar para os 19ºC em Lisboa, aproveitem!

Crepúsculo na Praia da Areia Branca, Lourinhã:






Maioria do país ainda acima dos 20ºC com muita humidade e pouco vento.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2019 às 01:33)

Praia da Rainha hoje, vento cresceu até aos 21 Km/h sobre as dunas, depois das 18h diminuiu para cerca de 10 Km/h.
22,9°C pelas 17h.
HR 60% subiu para os 75% ao pôr do sol, com cerca de 21°C por essa altura.

17°C no mar, ondinhas que nem para bodyboard davam, mas alguns kitesurfers para sul na Nova Vaga.

A nuvem bandeira no Cabo Espichel não conseguiu formar--se, ao contrário da Serra de Sintra que novamente ficou debaixo de volumoso capacete coroado até com nuvens semelhantes a pileus.

Três primeiras fotos às 17h.
Mais fotos do detalhe das nuvens porei aqui mais logo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2019 às 02:46)

Céu muito nublado pela Figueira, noite amena


----------



## Northern Lights (6 Ago 2019 às 09:58)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e tempo algo abafado.

 Deverão ser assim os próximos dias e com alguma precipitação fraca á mistura.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2019 às 11:01)

Noite algo abafada na Figueira, céu muito nublado agora


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2019 às 15:30)

Boa tarde 

Cirrrus e estratocumulus de W.
Vento fraco WNW entre 5 e 15 Km/h.
67%

24,8°C

Esta nebulosidade começou a cobrir o céu ainda ontem antes das 23h.
A noite foi amena, talvez tropical a rondar os 20°C








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2019 às 17:00)

Céu muito nublado também por Coimbra, mas não caiu nada


----------



## remember (6 Ago 2019 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Cirrrus e estratocumulus de W.
> Vento fraco WNW entre 5 e 15 Km/h.
> ...


Boas,

Confirmo mínima de 20.7° C e máxima de 29.3° C foram os dados de hoje. Por volta das 22h de ontem o vento soprava de NNE com alguma intensidade, não deixando descer muito a temperatura, mas a humidade já passava dos 70%.

Hoje dia muito abafado, por Benfica e pouco ventoso.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2019 às 19:17)

E depois de uma manhã de sol, logo depois do almoço, as nuvens deram lugar ao céu nublado, que ainda permanece.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2019 às 19:57)

Dia de céu nublado, 27ºC e vento fraco. Bom para praia!

Mínimas devem manter-se mais altas nestes dias.


----------



## Geopower (6 Ago 2019 às 20:11)

Já chuvisca pela costa oeste. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 20.7°C.


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2019 às 20:28)




----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Ago 2019 às 20:50)

Final de tarde em Samora

Estas formações significam mudança de tempo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2019 às 20:52)

Boas!
Formações nebulosas espetaculares, há pouco:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2019 às 21:35)

Por cá










find td banks near me


----------



## srr (6 Ago 2019 às 23:17)

Belas efeitos hoje, no céu  ;


Já agora como se chama este tipo de nuvens ?


----------



## Geopower (7 Ago 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto
Vento fraco de oeste  Começa a chover fraco.  20.2°C. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado, e vai chuviscando desde as 8 da manhã.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2019 às 09:03)

Chuvisca bem na Parede.


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2019 às 09:16)

Quando todos os modelos, apontavam mais para o Litoral norte ;

Eis que todo o Vale do Tejo, está a ser bem regado. 

Hoje podem desligar os pivôs de rega do milho.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2019 às 09:52)

Boas!  

Final de madrugada e início de manhã com chuvinha da boa aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, que maravilha! 

Por agora céu encoberto e já não chove.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Ago 2019 às 10:45)

Sigo com 23°C e céu encoberto.

Choveu ao início da manhã


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2019 às 10:46)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por aqui apenas uns pingos grossos que mal molharam o chão, mas também não esperava muito mais que isso! Talvez lá para Sexta-feira , vamos ver! Agora a *HR *nos *73%*, é que da a sensação térmica de *24.5ºc*, quando ainda estão *23.ºc* , vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2019 às 11:00)

E que bela chuvinha, que ainda continua a cair, á 3 horas sem parar, e que ainda melhor pois para mim foi uma surpresa.
2.5 mm, até ao momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2019 às 12:50)

Boas!
Choveu de manhã. *22,2°C* e 82% de HR.
Ar cheio de humidade e muito nevoeiro a vir de oeste. Belo dia de inverno...em agosto...no verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2019 às 12:56)

Boas,

Bastante nevoeiro.
Acumulado de 1 mm.
Fruto da rotação do vento para Sul, hoje já notei água do mar menos fria,e assim continuará a subir até pelo menos a madrugada/manhã de sexta.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2019 às 13:10)

Costa de Cascais, a ser litoral oeste.
Praia da Conceição/Duquesa neste preciso momento. 
Vento Sul a injectar muita humidade. 



free image host


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2019 às 13:28)

Já esteve a chover na Figueira, mas parou


----------



## RStorm (7 Ago 2019 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje o tempo tem estado bastante abafado, com céu nublado e vento fraco de SW.
Nada de chuva até agora, veremos os próximos dias 
As temperaturas durante a noite têm andado a "roçar" o tropical...

*Segunda-feira: *
Mínima: *16,4ºC*
Máxima: *28,3ºC 

Ontem: *
Mínima: *19,7ºC *
Máxima: *26,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *19,9ºC *
T. Atual: *27,4ºC* 
HR: 60%
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2019 às 14:45)

1.5mm

está cá um calor húmido!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Ago 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde, de manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas agora o tempo está abafado parece que estamos no brasil.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2019 às 15:14)

Boa tarde 

Caiu chuva fraca durante a manhã, não acumulou. 

Depois de ter chegado aos 27,7°C com 57% e vento fraco < 6 Km/h de SW, repentinamente virou para SE 15Km/h, desceu para 25,5°C e subiu para 66%. Isto com céu a 3/8 de nuvens médias e altas,  altocumulus e cirrocumulus. 

Ontem nuvens altas espessas ao pôr do sol, o registo possível foi este.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2019 às 15:44)

Tarde bem abafada, fui almoçar a casa de familiares e na viagem de volta, embora andasse devagar e não haja sol, comecei a suar


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2019 às 16:39)

Podem estar 24ºC mas o Real Feel é de 28ºC. 

Tempo tapado, mínima quase tropical de *19,7ºC*.
*1 mm *acumulado! 

Temperatura do mar no litoral sintrense pode chegar aos 20ºC esta semana!






Aproveitem que Sábado volta a nortada.


----------



## remember (7 Ago 2019 às 18:27)

Boas, 

parece que está nevoeiro por Benfica.
Ambiente bastante abafado, e vento fraco.

Pela Póvoa, máxima de 27.7° C e nova noite tropical com 20.9° C.

O acumulado ficou-se pelos 0.8 mm, ou seja uma fartura



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (7 Ago 2019 às 18:36)

Hoje a Serra protegeu o litoral sintrense do nevoeiro. Tempo nublado e muito abafado durante o dia. Estava mais calor aqui que em Cascais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2019 às 18:47)

E depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros fracos, a tarde foi bastante abafada, e o sol, vem escaldante, quando as nuvens o permitem aparecer.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2019 às 19:35)

Já voltou a chover, algumas abertas mas ainda muitas nuvens no céu


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2019 às 19:57)

Nevoeiro em altitude já a invadir a zona, humidade disparou para os 81%. 

Temperatura dentro de casa tambem disparou, sem a nortada já vou nos 25ºC...


----------



## Geopower (7 Ago 2019 às 22:03)

Noite tropical húmida: 22.5°C. Começa a chuviscar.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Ago 2019 às 01:09)

Boa noite

Há pouco começou a chuviscar na zona da Charneca da Caparica. Muito bom para ajudar a refrescar, humedecer e até molhar um pouco o ambiente exterior, há algum tempo que isto não acontecia, além de fazer muita falta, apesar de ser pouco, mas melhor do que nada.

Neste momento estão *22,0ºC. 
Vento sopra fraco de SO.
Humidade em torno dos 80%.
*
*Continua a sensação de tempo um pouco abafado, nem frio nem quente. Bem ameno assim.*


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2019 às 02:20)

Já choveu com alguma intensidade nas últimas horas, deu para molhar bem as esplanadas da cidade, pelo menos


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2019 às 02:45)

Boa noite!
Em Carnaxide é raro ver-se um nevoeiro tão denso nesta altura do ano:





Chove fraco. Ar saturadíssimo, tudo escorre água.


----------



## Geopower (8 Ago 2019 às 07:16)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto. Bastante humidade no ar. 21.3°C. Vento moderado de SW.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## fhff (8 Ago 2019 às 08:58)

22,5°C, pelo litoral Sintrense. Céu nublado,  mas sem nevoeiro. Com vento de Sul,  o nevoeiro fica todo do lado Sul da Serra. Guincho e Cascais com nevoeiro. Ar carregado,  pesado,  dada a humidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2019 às 09:19)

Bom dia pessoal,

E é isto que temos por cá! Humidade , humidade e mais humidade... 90% , com direito a mínima tropical de 20.9°c, atual de 22.7°c , e sensação térmica de 23.3°c!   Visibilidade reduzida na estrada quando vinha para o trabalho, mais parecia que estava no Inverno .






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2019 às 10:07)

Boas!

Mais uma manha extraordinariamente húmida por aqui com algum chuvisco que de momento já parou. O céu mantém-se encoberto e o vento fraco.


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Ago 2019 às 10:51)

A reportar desde Lampi... perdão Benfica do Ribatejo, junto aos campos de tomate
Abafado e uns primaveris 24 graus, sob um céu nublado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Ago 2019 às 11:46)

Bom dia, 
Lá por casa, a humidade foi tanta que acumulei 1,5 mm, algo muito atípico no Verão.  O mês segue com 36% do valor normal.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2019 às 12:05)

Figueira da Foz: chuva ao longo de toda a noite, por vezes moderada. Agora céu nublado e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2019 às 12:23)

Boas,

Tempo Açoriano persiste com *24,0*ºC e humidade nos *82%*. A mínima foi tropical de *21,4ºC* e o acumulado segue em *1,5mm*.
Base das nuvens agora um pouco mais alta.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2019 às 12:38)

Boas,

Pouco comum por cá, mas já estamos com nevoeiro há 2 dias, e teima não limpar. 
Só vai limpar com a rotação do vento para norte.

Ontem acumulou 1,5 mm
Hoje 2 mm


----------



## remember (8 Ago 2019 às 13:44)

Boas,

Terceira mínima tropical lol 21.9° C na falta de tempo mais estável, algo para mexer com este marasmo, já estava farto de tanta Nortada e parece que está de volta já sábado, com a melhoria do estado do tempo.

Hoje de manhã nevoeiro cerrado por Benfica, agora vai chuviscando de vez em quando, tempo bastante abafado, oiço agora as cigarras

Pela Póvoa, como disse mínima tropical a terceira desta semana e acumulado de 0.5 mm durante a madrugada.
Agora 26.2° C, 73% de HR e vento de Sul 8 km/h, se em Benfica está abafado nem quero pensar na Póvoa 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2019 às 14:46)

Wtf... *6 mm *hoje com o chuvisco durante a noite. Média de Agosto mais que feita  e ainda falta a frente fria de madrugada.

Tempo pegajoso...esse é o adjetivo que acho apropriado. Muita humidade e sinto quase que desconforto com este tempo.

Mínima: *20,9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2019 às 14:59)

Hoje o dia é fotócópia do de ontem pois voltou a chuviscar ao final da madrugada, e esta tarde segue amena, e com vento moderado.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2019 às 15:31)

Céu nublado com abertas, já choveu hoje, mínima tropical por aqui, depois de montes de dias seguidos com mínimas de 7/8 ºC em junho, quem diria que em julho e agosto a temperatura raramente desceria dos 15 ºC!


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Ago 2019 às 16:35)

CREL Bucelas agora, parece a Escocia
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2019 às 16:42)

fhff disse:


> Hoje a Serra protegeu o litoral sintrense do nevoeiro. Tempo nublado e muito abafado durante o dia. Estava mais calor aqui que em Cascais.


Ontem o nevoeiro entrou pela linha de Cascais e atingiu as zonas altas de Oeiras, Lisboa, etc.

Exemplo IC 19 e Cabo da Roca.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2019 às 16:47)

25,3°C
77%
SW fraco até 15 Km/h
Chuvisco ou chuva fraca toda a noite, mais algum chuvisco fraco agora, nada acumula. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2019 às 17:33)

Tempo de sauna autêntico aqui em Coruche, um calor peganhento e desconfortável.  Felizmente vai aliviar no fim-de-semana.

Céu com muita nebulosidade e algumas abertas, algum vento de Sudoeste. Não tenho forma de saber a temperatura exata mas andará pelos 30ºC com elevado desconforto térmico devido à humidade.


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Ago 2019 às 17:56)

A reportar da zona Oeste na Roliça terra da Batalha de uma das diversas derrotas Francessas da guerra Peninsular. O clima efectivamente parece o da Aquitânia, chuva miudinhas e uns constantes 24 graus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2019 às 18:55)

Este final de tarde, segue com um autentico vendaval, com céu muito nublado, e até faz parecer que a chuva está para vir, parece um fim de dia de outono/inverno.


----------



## remember (8 Ago 2019 às 19:15)

Bem, que calor esquisito...

É um bafo...

Céu ameaçador para SO






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2019 às 19:40)

Boas!
Está muito abafado, sente-se a pele peganhenta. Só o ar condicionado é que nos salva.
Hoje nem se viu o sol, o nevoeiro em altitude esteve/tem estado sempre presente. Vai chuviscando nas zonas mais altas do concelho, principalmente na serra de Carnaxide.
*22,1°C* e 89% de HR.


----------



## RStorm (8 Ago 2019 às 20:07)

Boa Tarde

Mínima tropical: *21,8ºC *
Mais um dia de céu nublado e "sauna", mas desta vez o sol mal apareceu e ainda chuviscou durante a madrugada, embora só tenha molhado o chão.
O vento sopra fraco de SW, mas apresentou-se moderado a meio da tarde. 
Ontem ainda houve abertas de sol durante a tarde. 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *19,9ºC *
Máxima: *28,0ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *21,8ºC *
Máxima: *27,6ºC *

T. Atual: *24,8ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2019 às 20:36)

Vai chovendo na Figueira


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2019 às 21:43)

Chove moderado e o vento uiva


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2019 às 21:45)

Nevoeiro novamente a baixar, visibilidade a ficar mais reduzida. Não me lembro de presenciar dias tão húmidos e de tanta nebulosidade baixa em Agosto por cá. No litoral norte, sim, já presenciei várias vezes. Em Lisboa não.
Cabo Raso e Roca com mínimas horárias de humidade de 100%. Já ontem a estação do Cabo Raso foi a única do país a não baixar dos 100%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2019 às 22:51)

Também não me lembro de ter um dia em Agosto sem sequer ver o Sol!

Nevoeiro cerrado de novo, morrinha cai e cai e frente fria chega de madrugada! 

Maio é oficialmente o mês mais seco do ano 

*21,3ºC* e 93% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2019 às 01:48)

Boas,

Fiz há pouco a estrada que liga Malveira da Serra /Alcabideche, que perigo. Ontem estava precisamente igual.
Nevoeiro Cerrado
Chuvisco
20 graus


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2019 às 01:59)

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo. 
Nevoeiro cerrado e tudo escorre água, tal como ontem à mesma hora.
Após a passagem da frente, deverá começar a dissipar-se. Mais logo, à tarde, já deveremos ter um bom solinho e muito menos humidade.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2019 às 02:00)

Continua a chover bem pela Figueira


----------



## srr (9 Ago 2019 às 08:37)

Abrantes;
3 mm
20 Graus

em anos anteriores, estávamos com 35 - 40 graus  e incêndios.

Que contraste.

E muitos despistes, infelizmente já com mortos e feridos graves.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2019 às 09:06)

Boas

Acumulado: 1,5 mm
Segunda regressa a tareia de vento por cá...e promete permanecer.
Lá vai a temperatura água do mar cair até mais não.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2019 às 11:16)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por cá como é natural acontecer , muito mais precipitação por Sesimbra do que em Azeitão, no entanto já deixou de chover à cerca de uma hora, e já não deverá chover mais! Pela tarde já boas abertas, e com a rotação ao final do dia do vento para NNW, deverá limpar quase por completo, no entanto amanhã deverá amanhecer nublado! Ar bem mais limpo, e menos carregado com a passagem da frente 

Acumulado em Sesimbra (zona alta) 2.3mm, por Azeitão bem menos,  0.6mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2019 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
Por cá choveu durante a madrugada, ao inicio da manhã, e agora mesmo voltou a cair mais uns aguaceiros.
2.8 mm de acumulado.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2019 às 11:41)

chuva da boa


----------



## jamestorm (9 Ago 2019 às 11:42)

Vai chovendo bem por Alenquer, caiu tb durante a madrugada e já ontem tinha chovido, vai repassando o chão já  bastante bem!  
Não me lembro da ultima vez que tivemos umas chuvadas assim em Agosto...


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2019 às 11:44)

Bom dia,

Apesar da sensação abafada, tempo maravilhoso este. Morrinha persistente durante a madrugada, que acabou por somar mais *0,5mm.*
Como referis-te e bem @jonas_87 , porrada da grande a partir de 2ªfeira.


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2019 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Início de manhã marcado pela chuva fraca, ainda que claramente insuficiente é melhor que nada.

Por agora mantêm-se o céu encoberto e por vezes chuvisca. Como já foi referido deve começar a limpar progressivamente ao longo da tarde e teremos o regresso das nortadas nos próximos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2019 às 12:31)

Chuva fraca por Lisboa agora.

*2,4 mm* em Belas, not bad.
Os acumulados do litoral norte metem respeito!

À tarde o céu deve abrir e eu vou aproveitar e vou à praia sentir os 19°C xD


----------



## charlie17 (9 Ago 2019 às 12:34)

Boas,
Noite de chuva e agora cheirinho a terra molhada, parece que estamos na Grã-Bretanha.. A temperatura está estável nos 20\21°C, quando vou à rua sinto um fresco agradável. 
Acumulado de 3.0mm esta noite.

Na noite de 6 para 7 acumulei 0.6mm e na noite de 7 para 8 a minha estação esteve a noite toda sem reportar dados e eu nem me apercebi, no entanto penso que não choveu nada nesse período (espero), tenho que confirmar com os dados do Ipma.

É de frisar o tempo abafado dos últimos 2 dias, com temperaturas a rondar os 30°C, sensações térmicas na ordem dos 36/37°C e HR nos 60/70 duarante o dia. Vamos ver hoje, pela previsão vai ser uma tarde igualmente abafada como a de ontem.

20.8°C
HR 90%


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2019 às 12:59)

Boas!

Chuvisca de novo em Coruche!


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2019 às 13:07)

vai chuviscando 
edit: chuvisco mais intenso parece mais com chuva moderada


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (9 Ago 2019 às 13:48)

Boa tarde, bela manhã de chuvinha, já tenho cerca de 3mm, bem bom.


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2019 às 13:54)

A malta de Coruche a dominar! 

Quatro posts de seguida da relatar o tempo aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo! 

Tivemos um período de precipitação um pouco mais forte sensivelmente entre o 13h00 e as 13h40, por agora o Sol está já a querer espreitar e já se nota o calor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2019 às 14:00)

Agora começa já a descobrir o sol, depois dos aguaceiros que passaram ao longo da madrugada e manhã.
Esta chuva não vem na melhor altura, pois começa já a afectar algumas culturas, pois não é normal chover "tanto", nesta época.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2019 às 14:26)

Boas!
Finalmente um solinho decente. 
Muitas poças nos passeios e sente-se um fresquinho bom. 
Tal como previsto, a humidade relativa baixou bastante e o nevoeiro dissipou-se por completo. 
*24,1°C*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2019 às 14:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem o dia por aqui foi de céu limpo, algum fresco e muito vento de sudoeste. A máxima foi de 28,9°C e a mínima foi de 19,1°C.
> 
> Já hoje está a ser um dia bem mais fresco que ontem, com uma temperatura mínima de 18,6°C e alguma nebulosidade alta. Agora estão 21,2°C e céu pouco nublado.


Estupidez, publiquei isto no Seguimento Litoral Centro. Alguém pode transportar a última mensagem para o Seguimento Sul?


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2019 às 15:45)

Choveu madrugada dentro, agora tempo abafado e céu pouco nublado. Ah, de referir também que ontem a estação do IPMA teve uma mínima tropical, e sem ter 100% de certeza do que digo, acho que poderá ter sido a primeira desde a onda de calor de julho de 2013


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2019 às 18:41)

Boas,

Máxima a ser feita à momentos na Póvoa com 26.7°C, 0.8 mm acumulados, ainda caiu de manhã qualquer coisa perto das 8h.

O vento já rodou para norte... há nova mínima tropical de 20.6°C

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (9 Ago 2019 às 21:12)

Boa Noite

Hoje já choveu de forma mais decente, acumulando *2,1 mm*, cerca de metade da média mensal  Morrinha/chuva fraca intermitentes durante toda a madrugada e até final da manhã  
O céu apresentou-se encoberto até ao inicio da tarde, altura em que começou a abrir e deu lugar a uma tarde soalheira e menos húmida 
O vento rodou para NW, mas continua a soprar muito fraco. 

Mínima: *19,3ºC *
Máxima: *25,7ºC *
Acumulado: *2,1 mm *

T. Atual: *21,7ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2019 às 21:50)

Boas, 

Por cá acabou por acumular 2,5 mm. 
Em Galamares, Sintra foi aos 5 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2019 às 22:06)

Dia muito bom à tarde em Carcavelos, de facto abriu o céu, vento de oeste era fraco a maioria do tempo, desconfortável de vez em quando.
Água praticamente a 19ºC, mais fácil de entrar, contudo o mar estava muito bravo, toda a praia sobre bandeira vermelha. Acho que nunca vi a praia com tantos surfistas, deviam chegar aos 150, sem exagero.
Não sei se foi impressão minha, mas na viagem de volta notei a serra de Sintra com um capacete de novo. 

Máxima: *23,3ºC*
Mínima: *19,3ºC*

Acumulado do evento: *9,8 mm* o que perfaz a média de Agosto 

Amanhã aproveitem que ainda deve estar boa a temperatura do mar e a ondulação deve baixar bastante.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2019 às 15:25)

Tempo quentito, vento fraco e céu nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2019 às 15:30)

Boas, 

Por cá já voltou o sol e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2019 às 18:27)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Olha quem voltou!! Amiga nortada já vai intensificando, e sopra moderada! Lá se vai os 19°c  da água do mar à vida  

Tatual: 24.2°c , e 40% de HR

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2019 às 19:03)

Aire-Candeeiros, na A1
21,3°C
55%
NW
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2019 às 20:00)

Boas,

Máxima de 28.4°C e mínima de 18.5°C, dia bastante agradável.

De manhã tinha reparado na APP da estação estava a dar qualquer coisa de acumulado, pensei duvido...

Agora:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2019 às 20:12)

Leiria
Isto não são só nuvens altas...
Direcção NW.
19,4°C
65%
Vento W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2019 às 20:46)

A17, a caminho da Figueira. 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2019 às 21:20)

O radar mostra uma frente fria, mapa sinóptico diz que é uma frente fria em altitude, por isso não deve cair nada em terra.

Nebulosidade muito variada pela tarde. Nortada já a intensificar.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2019 às 21:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O radar mostra uma frente fria, mapa sinóptico diz que é uma frente fria em altitude, por isso não deve cair nada em terra.
> 
> Nebulosidade muito variada pela tarde. Nortada já a intensificar.



Sim estava a verificar isso, na suposta zona com mais intensidade da frente, não acumula nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2019 às 21:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O radar mostra uma frente fria, mapa sinóptico diz que é uma frente fria em altitude, por isso não deve cair nada em terra.
> 
> Nebulosidade muito variada pela tarde. Nortada já a intensificar.


O ECM prevê que chegue algo a terra:





O HIRLAM prevê o mesmo.
Não estava à espera desta frente. É o que dá acompanhar só o GFS.
Vamos ver.


----------



## hurricane (10 Ago 2019 às 21:29)

Está a chover agora na zona de Alcobaca, Batalha e Porto de Mos


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2019 às 21:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> O ECM prevê que chegue algo a terra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hurricane disse:


> Está a chover agora na zona de Alcobaca, Batalha e Porto de Mos



Isto foi repentino, por isso não me admira que possa cair


----------



## Pisfip (10 Ago 2019 às 21:42)

Boa noite, 
Prometeu somente com as caras que fez ao fim do dia e aí está ela - Chuva moderada e 18 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2019 às 21:52)

A noite segue cinzenta e com a lua bem escondida, para já ainda não chove por estes lados.
Isto depois de uma tarde ainda quente, que por volta das 17 horas começou a mudar rapidamente dando lugar ao tempo fresco, céu nublado, e á nortada, "essa" já é cliente habitual.


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2019 às 22:13)

Já choveu fraco em Santa Cruz. Vento fraco. 18.7ºC


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2019 às 22:32)

E não é que chove? Quem diria...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2019 às 22:35)

Chove fraco por Carnaxide. 
Sente-se um cheiro intenso a terra molhada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2019 às 22:35)

Da maneira como a coisa evoluiu, com sorte ainda  chega cá qualquer coisa  Não estava nada à espera!! Temperatura estável nos 20°c à cerca de duas horas.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2019 às 22:40)

Chove moderado! Pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2019 às 22:41)

Chove bem no estádio da Luz 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2019 às 22:43)

Pinga em Coruche


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2019 às 22:51)

Isto é que vai para aqui um Sr. Agosto! Chove com mais intensidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2019 às 23:02)

0,5 mm por cá.
Esta manhã  cedo reparei que ate cresceu alguma erva verde perto de casa, fruto do estado do tempo da última semana. Não deixa de ser irónico...


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2019 às 23:39)

Chove fraco em Coruche


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2019 às 23:47)

is inesperada


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Ago 2019 às 10:24)

Bom dia, choveu tanto ontém á noite que até nem sei, apenas uns chuviscos que não acumularam nada.


----------



## RStorm (11 Ago 2019 às 13:35)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia agradável e de céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade no final da tarde. Por surpresa, tivemos direito a chuva algumas horas depois, não estava nada à espera  Acumulou *0,3 mm  *
Hoje sigo novamente com céu pouco nublado, mas está mais ventoso e fresco que ontem. 

*Ontem:  *
Mínima: *16,5ºC *
Máxima: *27,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *17,4ºC *
T. Atual: *23,7ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2019 às 13:50)

Regressando ao seguimento aqui na Charneca da Caparica, ontem a noite foi fresca. Esteve céu limpo durante o caminho todo. No entanto, chegando ali à Marateca, o céu escureceu e caíram umas pingas, mas não devem ter acumulado nada. 
Por aqui a chuva de ontem também não acumulou nada. 

Hoje o dia segue com céu limpo, temperatura mínima de 16,7°C e agora estão 24,1°C. Com estas temperaturas e este seguimento meteorológico, não deve faltar muito para as notícias começarem a criticar o estado do tempo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2019 às 14:10)

Ontem á noite ainda chegou a cair uns pingos, mais foi por pouco tempo.
Hoje a manhã acordou logo col sol, e neste momento á o vento moderado que vai marcando presença.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2019 às 14:53)

Meu Deus a queda na mínima... *14,1ºC*
Máxima: *24,7ºC*
Nortada is back 

Não esquecer que a máxima do ano ainda pertence a Maio...


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2019 às 15:45)

tarde ventosa


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2019 às 15:51)

Noite fresca hoje, a contrastar com as anteriores! Hoje será um dia de nortada e temperaturas amenas


----------



## Geopower (11 Ago 2019 às 21:36)

Dia de céu pouco nublado com vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

Neste momento 19.6°C. Vento moderado de norte 
Registo do crepúsculo a oeste:


----------



## remember (11 Ago 2019 às 22:36)

Boas, 

Mais 0.7 mm acumulados ontem.

Hoje o dia começou fresco e com algumas nuvens, de tarde aqueceu, mas sempre com vento. 

Máxima de 27.1°C e mínima de 16.8°C

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2019 às 16:06)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Nortada a dar algumas tréguas, e temperatura a subir, com uns atuais 27.4ºc! A mínima foi de 15.3ºc, e de manhã estava frio devido ao vento que soprava moderado , com rajada máxima de 39.3km´h!
Ao final da tarde deve acelerar novamente! E em menos de um fósforo os dias bons de praia pelo Litoral ficaram reduzidos a 1 ou 2 dias no máximo, contudo sente.de alguma mudança , já com a HR baixa 31%, e lá para quarta o Verão estará de volta, mas parece ser sol de pouco dura, agora já chateia mais um bocadinho porque estou de férias   Tu é que tinhas razão @joralentejano


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2019 às 16:13)

Boa tarde

Voltou o vento moderado a forte, NNW 20 a 40 Km/h aqui na zona alta da Póvoa. 

24,6°C
42%
Cirrus em movimento de W
Não é visível halo.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2019 às 16:14)

Máxima:* 25,9ºC*
Mínima: *14,9ºC
*
Nortada e céu limpo


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2019 às 17:00)

Mais uma tarde igual ás anteriores, com a nortada bem violenta, que até assobia, nas paredes.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2019 às 18:23)

Boas!
A nortada tem soprado bem com rajadas fortes desde o início da manhã, e não tem dado qualquer trégua até agora por Carnaxide. A segunda quinzena de Agosto quase a começar e as temperaturas abaixo da média mantêm-se, principalmente de noite. Dos verões mais frescos da década.
Felizmente vou pisgar-me para o calorzinho do interior daqui a uns dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2019 às 18:50)

Há momentos rajada de 81 km/h em Alcabideche. Nada mau, tendo em conta que a estação nem está instalada na perfeição.
Faço ideia esta noite nas festas da Malveira da Serra, devem ser certamente as festas mais ventosas de Portugal.  vá lá que nos últimos anos reforçaram as infra estruturas, não vão os músicos parar a Cascais.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2019 às 18:57)

Cheguei agora da praia, bom dia até por volta das 5 e meia, apesar da nortada, mas depois encobriu


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Ago 2019 às 20:29)

Boa noite,
Os últimos dois dias foram muito semelhantes. Tempo fresco, nortada e céu pouco nublado. Amanhã o tempo deverá começar a mudar.  

Dados dos últimos dois dias:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,3°C/27,3°C
Mín: 16,7°C/16,2°C
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h; 33 km/h

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,5°C/28,8°C
Mín: 17,6°C/15,8°C

Agora estão 20,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## remember (12 Ago 2019 às 22:44)

Boas,


Vento até nem mais ver.... E corta, de manha estava bastante desagradável, agora ao fim da tarde o mesmo.

E continua a soprar com uma brisa nada confortável.

Máxima de 27.9°C e mínima de 17.1°C

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (12 Ago 2019 às 23:37)

Boa noite,
Estão 15 graus com vento desagradável.
Ainda tentei apanhar algumas perseidas, mas vêm-se muito poucas este ano.


----------



## Geopower (13 Ago 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia.
Céu limpo. Vento fraco de norte. 17.1°C
Neblina matinal a norte:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Ago 2019 às 13:44)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia impecável pela praia do Portinho da Arrábida  Nortada vai soprando, mas fraquinha, e até sabe bem, dado que hoje já aqueceu conforme previsto, e nos próximos 3 a 4 dias vai aquecer mais com a deslocação  do AA para Leste! Temperatura a rondar os 26/27°c ,e a água diria que andará nos 16°c !

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2019 às 14:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há momentos rajada de 81 km/h em Alcabideche. Nada mau, tendo em conta que a estação nem está instalada na perfeição.
> Faço ideia esta noite nas festas da Malveira da Serra, devem ser certamente as festas mais ventosas de Portugal.  vá lá que nos últimos anos reforçaram as infra estruturas, não vão os músicos parar a Cascais.



Estás preparado para mais 10 dias de nortada?  Não mata mas mói. 

Mínima: *15ºC*
Máxima: *24,6ºC*

Água do mar já a ir para os 15ºC... 
Tempo vai ficar tão equilibrado nos próximos dias que acho que devemos acabar Agosto praticamente na média. E para a maioria das pessoas que dizem que isto não é Verão, isto É o Verão, estamos é mal habituados com as ondas de calor do passado.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2019 às 14:42)

Boas! Pela Figueira, mais do mesmo, céu limpo e nortada, embora agora ainda não muito forte


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2019 às 16:37)

Tive por Mem-Martins e bastante nortada, mas serra bem limpa!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2019 às 20:34)

Nortada bem forte por cá. 
Rajada máxima nos 80 km/h. 
18 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2019 às 06:59)

Boas,
Noite de vendaval...e continua.
Venha mas é Setembro para a Nortada ter uma quebra significativa, que isto tem sido demais.
Esta madrugada houve novamente rajadas no patamar dos 80 km/h / 100 km/h no concelho.


----------



## Geopower (14 Ago 2019 às 08:08)

Dia começa com céu limpo. 17.2°C. Vento moderado de norte. 
Vista a oeste:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia bastante agradável por aqui. Foi acompanhado de vento fraco a moderado, temperaturas quentes e muito sol. Já a mínima foi bastante fria para a época. 
Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá aumentar bastante, e a Nortada deverá diminuir.   

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,2°C
Mín: 14,6°C
Rajada máxima: 31 km/h N 

*Corroios*
Máx: 31,0°C
Mín: 14,2°C

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu limpo e agora estão 20,3°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Ago 2019 às 12:50)

Praticamente 13h, pelos Cabos d'Ávila já marca 31°C. Dia quente por Lisboa.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2019 às 14:33)

Algumas nuvens a norte, de resto céu limpo, parece um dia mais quente que os anteriores pela Figueira


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2019 às 15:00)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Manhã de praia muito boa pela Arrábida  , das melhores deste Verão até ao momento!  
Nos próximos dias irei estar a reportar da zona da Lousã, despeço.me de Azeitão com   31.2°c,  24% de HR , e continuação de vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Ago 2019 às 15:10)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura a subir bem rápido na Cova da Piedade, já nos *30,3ºC*. Nortada em aceleração.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Ago 2019 às 15:47)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 34ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2019 às 16:19)

Mais uma tarde bem amena, e a nortada acaba de chegar, agora é uma "presença" diária que não pode faltar para completar o resto do dia.


----------



## RStorm (14 Ago 2019 às 16:53)

Boa Tarde

A monotonia tem "reinado" nestes últimos dias: sol, nortada moderada e temperatura amena.
Hoje até está a ser um dia top e sente-se algum calorzinho  

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *24,9ºC *
*
Segunda: *
Mínima: *15,6ºC*
Máxima: *26,3ºC *
*
Terça: *
Mínima: *16,0ºC *
Máxima: *27,5ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *30,4ºC *

T. Atual: *28,8ºC *
HR: 42% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2019 às 17:46)

Nortada algo forte, estive num café de praia e tiveram que fechar os chapéus porque pelos vistos já houve há uns dias que se partiu e foi a voar uns bons metros


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Ago 2019 às 20:17)

Máxima: *27ºC*
Mínima:* 15,6ºC
*
Nortada nota-se menos que ontem. Próximos dias devemos estar cerca de 2ºC acima da média.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2019 às 21:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *27ºC*
> Mínima:* 15,6ºC
> *
> Nortada nota-se menos que ontem. Próximos dias devemos estar cerca de 2ºC acima da média.



Aqui mantém-se bem forte, se bem que é normal, isto é fenómeno localizado.
Hoje formou se capacete.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2019 às 22:27)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo e a temperatura máxima foi quase 3°C acima do normal. Já a mínima foi bem baixa, abaixo do normal para a época. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 31,8°C
Mín: 15,1°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 32,1°C
Mín: 14,6°C

O vento por aqui foi fraco a moderado e agora estão 21,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2019 às 00:48)

Boa noite pessoal,

Finalmente vi.me livre da nortada  Pela Lousã praticamente vento nulo grande parte da tarde, e assim contínua , com 18.9°c e uma noite super agradável  A máxima chegou ao 30°c , e amanhã deve aquecer um bocadinho mais! Belíssimo dia para ir dar um mergulho ao Ceira , em Góis 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2019 às 07:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Finalmente vi.me livre da nortada  Pela Lousã praticamente vento nulo grande parte da tarde, e assim contínua , com 18.9°c e uma noite super agradável  A máxima chegou ao 30°c , e amanhã deve aquecer um bocadinho mais! Belíssimo dia para ir dar um mergulho ao Ceira , em Góis
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Boas férias!


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Ago 2019 às 11:48)

Ontem pela região do Cabo Espichel, Sesimbra.






















Uma Argiope que me tapava literalmente o caminho, provavelmente _Argiope Trifasciata_. Lá tive de procurar outro para não a perturbar


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2019 às 14:25)

Boas, 

26 graus. 
Forte nortada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2019 às 14:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boas férias!


Obrigado 

-------------------
Manhã quente pela Lousã, neste momento em Góis temperatura a rondar os 32°c, contudo nada que a água fresca do Ceira não acabe por  refrescar











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2019 às 15:09)

Estações de Lisboa já nos 32ºC ou mais, dia bem quente. Praia da Rainha nos 34,1ºC 

Alvega nos *37,9ºC*  mais de 5ºC acima da de Tomar.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2019 às 15:10)

Ontem à noite pela Malveira da Serra a nortada era violenta.Impressionante a velocidade das nuvens baixas a serem arrastadas pelo vendaval, literalmente restos do capacete, inclusive caíam mesmo uns borrifos.
Mesmo determinante a junção da serra à referida localidade naquele microclima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma mínima "bem quente" de 19,6°C, o dia segue com bastante calor e a temperatura já esteve nos 33,1°C. Agora desceu um pouco, devido à intensificação do vento, e está atualmente nos 32,5°C.  



guisilva5000 disse:


> Estações de Lisboa já nos 32ºC ou mais, dia bem quente. Praia da Rainha nos 34,1ºC.
> 
> Alvega nos *37,9ºC* mais de 5ºC acima da de Tomar.



E Cabo da Roca nos 17,6°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2019 às 16:10)

De facto hoje está a ser uma tarde muito quente, e não fosse o vento moderado, o caso seria ainda pior.


----------



## Geopower (15 Ago 2019 às 16:55)

Dia começou com céu encoberto, tornando-se limpo a partir das 12h.
Tarde de céu limpo. 20.4°C. Vento moderado de norte.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a Oeste:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2019 às 20:14)

De facto nestes dias só as praias abaixo do Tejo é que se devem aproveitar mais. Praia da Rainha passou dos 35ºC. No areal deve ser menos uns graus, apesar do vento desconfortável e água fria. 

Máxima: *28,5ºC*
Mínima: *17,4ºC*

Será que passarei dos 30ºC em Agosto? Vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2019 às 20:58)

Boas
Que nortada diabólica presenciei este final de tarde junto a uns cumes perto do Abano.
Na Aplicação ainda registou rajada máxima de 82 km/h e ventos de 60 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2019 às 21:24)

Fica o registo.






Cota 70 mts e vento brutal.



Praia do Guincho lá em baixo, a mais ventosa de Portugal. 





Zoom no máximo, Peninha já ali.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (15 Ago 2019 às 22:37)

Boa noite, hoje foi valente, 37ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2019 às 22:48)

Boa noite, 
Hoje por aqui a temperatura foi bem alta, a quinta maior do ano. Houve algum vento, mas que não foi nada comparando com a zona de Sintra/Cascais ou norte de Lisboa. A mínima, essa foi (quase) tropical na Charneca.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 33,4°C
Mín: 19,6°C
Rajada máxima: 31 km/h N 

*Corroios*
Máx: 35,2°C
Mín: 19,2°C

Desde as 20:00 que sopra um vento fresco de norte, logo a temperatura desceu abruptamente desde o final da tarde, e segue agora nos 22,4°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2019 às 23:08)

Lestada violenta, isto está bonito... 
22,3 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Ago 2019 às 00:03)

Boa noite pessoal, tarde muito quente por Góis, com a temperatura a chegar ao 33°c, pela Lousã mais fresco, 30.8°c e com muito menos vento também! Góis mesmo em dia de concentração motard ,é sempre bela  

Pela Lousã neste momento cerca de 18°c.















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (16 Ago 2019 às 07:51)

Dia começa com céu encoberto. 18.1°C. Vento moderado de norte. Mar agitado. Ondas de 1  a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2019 às 15:42)

Estes últimos 2 dias mais quentes que os anteriores, e com menos vento, só é pena a água estar tão fria...
Edit: De referir que na quarta vi o capacete de que tanto falam aqui neste tópico, mas desta vez na Serra da Boa Viagem


----------



## Stormlover (16 Ago 2019 às 16:36)

Mais um dia quentinho pela Caparica, as 14h utc a estação da praia da Rainha na Caparica já tinha praticamente 30 graus, parece-me que a máxima vai ficar pelos 31ºC.


----------



## Fall9 (16 Ago 2019 às 16:57)

Hoje mal se viu o Sol e nem passou dos 20°C, como de costume nesta terra. Agora está assim:












Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2019 às 17:07)

Praias da costa de Oeiras com pouca nortada, das melhores para ir agora. Contudo água a 14/15°C a congelar o cérebro ahah, bem vindos a Portugal senhores turistas.

Devem estar cerca de 28°C na linha de Cascais. Visibilidade gigante, vê se o cabo Espichel perfeitamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2019 às 17:33)

Hoje mais uma tarde com vento, embora mais fraco, do que em dias anteriores, e também um pouco mais fresco do que ontem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2019 às 20:00)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi bastante bom para a praia ou para a piscina da Aroeira. Um dia de céu limpo, vento agradável e já se nota o enfraquecimento do Sol em relação ao início de julho. 
A temperatura mínima foi de 18,8°C na Charneca e de 19,5°C em Corroios. A temperatura aqui atingiu hoje os 31°C, que quase de certeza que será a máxima de hoje. Agora estão 25,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2019 às 21:15)

Que capacete da serra imponente! Obrigado serra de Sintra por limpares a costa de Cascais toda!

Em S. Amaro de Oeiras a nortada só começou a ganhar força depois das 18h30, antes disso até havia períodos de vento nulo, geralmente fraco.

Por Belas
Mínima:* 17,4ºC*
Máxima:* 25,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2019 às 21:21)

Segundo familiares, chove fraco em Monte Bom, Mafra.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2019 às 21:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que capacete da serra imponente! Obrigado serra de Sintra por limpares a costa de Cascais toda!
> 
> Em S. Amaro de Oeiras a nortada só começou a ganhar força depois das 18h30, antes disso até havia períodos de vento nulo, geralmente fraco.
> 
> ...



Há pouco já havia muitos restos do capacete a correrem para Sul.


----------



## Batalha64 (16 Ago 2019 às 22:00)

Chuva miúda aqui no Magoito - Sintra, estrada já se encontra molhada.


----------



## Geopower (16 Ago 2019 às 22:35)

Início de noite com chuvisco. 18.1°C. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2019 às 22:49)

Geopower disse:


> Início de noite com chuvisco. 18.1°C. Vento fraco.



Interessante, então a faixa costeira de Torres Vedras, Mafra e Sintra está com chuvisco.


----------



## Garcia (16 Ago 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos..
Esses chuviscos pelo menos até Peniche chegaram..  

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2019 às 00:24)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Hoje o dia foi passado pela belíssima  Serra da Lousã, final de manhã e início de tarde muito quentes, mas depois a nortada lá deu um ar da sua graça e ficou bastante agradável, com a temperatura  rondar os 26/27°c  A máxima foi atingida por volta das 13h , com 29.9°c  , amanhã a meio do dia estarei a reportar da zona de Castanheira de Pêra e Figueiró dos Vinhos 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2019 às 07:26)

@guisilva5000
Olha uma perspectiva diferente do capacete, neste caso do 3 andar da minha rua.
Isto foi ontem à tarde, pedi a um amigo para tirar foto e enviar me.
Imagina uma estação  colocada no telhado precisamente com esta exposição a norte, registos brutais de vento...a rugosidade é practicamente nula, o vento bate com grande impacto ao chegar a esta zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2019 às 13:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> @guisilva5000
> Olha uma perspectiva diferente do capacete, neste caso do 3 andar da minha rua.
> Isto foi ontem à tarde, pedi a um amigo para tirar foto e enviar me.
> Imagina uma estação  colocada no telhado precisamente com esta exposição a norte, registos brutais de vento...a rugosidade é practicamente nula, o vento bate com grande impacto ao chegar a esta zona.


Brutal mesmo. A perspetiva do Taguspark também é quase tão gloriosa. 

Espero que um dia consigas investimento para instalar a estação João!


----------



## Luis Filipe (17 Ago 2019 às 15:11)

Garcia disse:


> Boa noite a todos..
> Esses chuviscos pelo menos até Peniche chegaram..
> 
> Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Confirmo chuviscos aqui pela praia da Consolação ontem. Hoje tivemos um inicio de manha encoberto mas depois limpou, o vento esta mais quente que ontem e esta 22 graus. A praia hoje esta boa. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2019 às 17:53)

Há momentos rajada de 89 km/h nas Almoinhas Velhas, por favor desliguem esta nortada, anda extremamente nevorsa há practicamente 1 mês. É normal ter por cá nortada agressiva mas tantos dias semanas por vezes sem practicamente intervalos, é raro, acreditem.


----------



## Geopower (17 Ago 2019 às 17:55)

Dia de contrastes. Céu encoberto durante a manhã. Tornando-se limpo das 12 às 15h. Tarde com nevoeiro. Vento fraco de NW. 20.9°C.

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2019 às 18:29)

A estação teve agora  um pico bem extremo, velocidade máxima de vento nos 73 km/h e rajada máxima de 92 km/h!

Quem quiser acompanhar.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICASCAIS34

A zona NO do concelho é a zona mais extrema de vento.


----------



## RStorm (17 Ago 2019 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde

Têm estado dias espetaculares de Verão  Calor q.b., sol e alguma nortada 
As noite têm sido amenas, apesar do vento e da nebulosidade baixa que por vezes surge a meio da madrugada. As vistas daqui para o capacete de Sintra têm sido fantásticas, parece que há "neve" no topo devido ao manto branco.

*Quinta: *
Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *31,7ºC *
*
Sexta: *
Mínima: *19,6ºC *
Máxima: *28,4ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *29,7ºC *

T. Atual: *26,2ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2019 às 21:22)

Hoje foi mais uma dia bem quente, e isso já se notava logo ás 10 da manhã, que a tarde principalmente iria ser difícil.
Está tudo completamente seco, e os poços, já não conseguem repor o nível da água, em mais de 50 cm, por semana, resta "sonhar", para que a chuva não venha demasiado tarde, e eu nem sou das pessoas que me possa queixar muito, pois tenho outros vizinhos, que a água apenas cobre o fundo do poço, em que já é difícil ser sugada pelo motores.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Ago 2019 às 00:47)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia fantástico de verão. A máxima foi quente e a mínima foi fresca, típico dos verões por aqui. De resto, nada a relatar. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,4°C
Mín: 17,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 31,8°C
Mín: 18,3°C 

Agora estão 20,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2019 às 10:28)

Boas, 

Ontem a noite que diferença da minha zona para Cascais. 
Alcabideche estavam 18 graus e vento forte,enquanto Cascais estavam 22 graus e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2019 às 14:26)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Hoje dia bem mais fresco,  que ontem por Figueiró dos Vinhos, com máxima a rondar os 31°c , ontem ao final da tarde apanhei vento forte no alto da Serra da Lousã, com rajadas constantes provavelmente na ordem dos 50km'h!
 Neste momento cerca de 27/28°c por Castanheira de Pêra com céu nublado!

















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2019 às 15:22)

Boas

24,1 graus
79% HR

Caíram agora uns pingos. 
Ar saturado e abafado. 
Perfeitamente visível a precipitação fraca na serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Ago 2019 às 19:08)

Mais um dia de visibilidade incrível para Sul. Nortada qb por Lisboa, cidade às moscas em muitas ruas.

Palácio da Pena visível desde o IC19 na Amadora, mas nuvens no nível baixo/médio, pareciam lenticulares.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2019 às 19:36)

Hoje parte do dia passei em Tomar, cidade templária, e os turistas eram ás dezenas, e posso dizer que a manhã foi bem marcada pela nebulosidade, e o sol só começou a espreitar já por volta das 11 horas, mas vinha logo escaldante.
Já á tarde o sol, veio para ficar, dando origem a mais uma tarde bem quente.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2019 às 20:14)

Nuvem de fumo escura espessa e cada vez maior ali aara os lados de Vialonga, do incêndio de ontem. Será que reativou? A nuvem já toma alguma altitude e parecia me ver chamas da Vasco da Gama.


----------



## remember (18 Ago 2019 às 20:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nuvem de fumo escura espessa e cada vez maior ali aara os lados de Vialonga, do incêndio de ontem. Será que reativou? A nuvem já toma alguma altitude e parecia me ver chamas da Vasco da Gama.


Parece que é noutro local agora, não muito longe do anterior de há dias... Agora não querem outra coisa...



Dia muito abafado o de hoje, ainda ameaçou algo de manhã, mas não passou disso.

Ainda foi aos 30.8°C com uma mínima a arrasar o tropical, 19.9°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2019 às 21:28)

Esse incêndio continua em curso... Em menos de 5 minutos enquanto passava parte da ponte, esse incêndio explodiu com alguma pujança quando o vi. Imenso combustível disponível, e vento com rajadas. Quando cheguei a Alvalade vi uma VFCI a sair do quartel.

Entretanto, de volta a Lisboa, sigo com 19.6ºC em Alvalade.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2019 às 22:19)

Incrível, rajada máxima de 95 km/h nas Almoinhas Velhas. A estação está a cota 150 mts, exactamente no sopé da serra, sendo assim uma das primeiras localidades a levar com o vento que desce violento encosta sul abaixo.
Finalmente uma estação a retratar aquilo que durante anos aqui falava...

Reparem da aceleração da nortada...único no país esta violência.





A zona da estação fica na bola preta, como se pode ver no relevo, leva com o impacto brutal, já assisti a isso n vezes in Loco. Muita gente desta casa(forum) devia presenciar estas nortadas, e acreditem que não tem nada a ver com a tradicional nortada na praia.




Edit: 113 km/h por lá que registo espectacular 
Este ano tinha rajada máxima de 100 km/h em Alcabideche em Maio fruto da nortada volienta.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (18 Ago 2019 às 23:03)

Boa noite, por aqui a máxima foi de 30.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2019 às 23:21)

Neste momento nortada muito forte por Alcabideche.
Os 113 km/h de rajada máxima nas Almoinhas são algo de extraordinário, batendo anteriores registos de outras estações amadoras no concelho(por falta de estações em sítios mais ventosos).
Não tenho qualquer dúvida na veracidade de tal valor.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2019 às 00:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Neste momento nortada muito forte por Alcabideche.
> Os 113 km/h de rajada máxima nas Almoinhas são algo de extraordinário, batendo anteriores registos de outras estações amadoras no concelho(por falta de estações em sítios mais ventosos).
> Não tenho qualquer dúvida na veracidade de tal valor.


Que autêntica loucura!  
Por muito hábito que se crie, acho que ter ventanias constantes desse género é muito mau...
O mais impressionante aqui é que é algo muito localizado e poucas pessoas têm noção do temporal de vento que tens na tua zona frequentemente, no verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2019 às 00:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Que autêntica loucura!
> Por muito hábito que se crie, acho que ter ventanias constantes desse género é muito mau...
> O mais impressionante aqui é que é algo muito localizado e poucas pessoas têm noção do temporal de vento que tens na tua zona frequentemente, no verão.



Os valores já não me espantam totalmente pois como vinha a dizer assim que fossem instaladas estações ia comprovar aquilo que partilhava. As pessoas já se andam a queixar bastante, pois no fundo não tem havido interrupções só tem dado nortadas violentas. Para teres noção tem estado tanto vento que nem tenho feito treinos de bike para determinadas zonas do concelho...
Olha fiz há momentos este print.
Em termos anuais é um zona ventosa e sempre será, mas no verão há  um pico, tenho practicamente sempre rajada máxima anual nos 100 km/h. 


fallout new vegas facts


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2019 às 00:18)

Porra rajada de 108 km/h...
Não tarda os bombeiros vão começar a ter ocorrências.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2019 às 00:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os valores já não me espantam totalmente pois como vinha a dizer assim que fossem instaladas estações ia comprovar aquilo que partilhava. As pessoas já se andam a queixar bastante, pois no fundo não tem havido interrupções só tem dado nortadas violentas. Para teres noção tem estado tanto vento que nem tenho feito treinos de bike para determinadas zonas do concelho...
> Olha fiz há momentos este print.
> Em termos anuais é um zona ventosa e sempre será, mas no verão há  um pico, tenho practicamente sempre rajada máxima anual nos 100 km/h.
> 
> ...


Pois, acredito! Se fosse eu, também me queixava.  Vento com essa intensidade dispenso bem porque é desconfortável em todos os sentidos.
Este ano por cá também temos tido bastante vento de NW e só por aí se chega à conclusão de como no Litoral está sempre mais desagradável e aí então, nem se fala.  Apesar de ser normal no verão, tem sido uma constante e por isso compreende-se os poucos dias agradáveis para fazer praia, mas no que diz respeito a isso, a partir desta semana a conversa será outra.
Sempre gostei da meteorologia, mas isto da nortada era algo que me passava ao lado sendo que apenas comecei a saber da existência deste fenómeno após descobrir o fórum. No entanto, sempre que ia para o Litoral Oeste passar férias, ventanias não faltavam...
Viver junto à linha de costa e numa zona do continente bastante exposta trás destas coisas. Sempre que está previsto um temporal de vento, já sabes o que te espera.


----------



## killercode (19 Ago 2019 às 14:09)

Olhem que giro, tirada no vale de São Gião
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2019 às 15:09)

A manhã foi marcada pelo céu parcialmente nublado, e agora é o vento moderado que vai soprando no decorer desta tarde.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2019 às 17:05)

Boa tarde pessoal,

De volta a Azeitão, e a nortada por cá contínua  Contudo parece que tem os dias contados, mas como isto anda,  só acredito quando tal acontecer! O dia hoje tem estado ameno , com uma máxima de 27.3ºc! Neste momento estão 25.2ºc, 39% de HR , e tal como já referido vento moderado de NW! Como tinha vindo a partilhar , estive uns dias pela zona centro do nosso país, e agora com mais calma vou partilhar alguns registos que fiz de sítios que me deixam sempre de coração cheio .

*Aldeia do Talasnal , Serra da Lousã, 16 de Agosto 2019




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Talasnal Village, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2019 às 17:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> De volta a Azeitão, e a nortada por cá contínua  Contudo parece que tem os dias contados, mas como isto anda,  só acredito quando tal acontecer! O dia hoje tem estado ameno , com uma máxima de 27.3ºc! Neste momento estão 25.2ºc, 39% de HR , e tal como já referido vento moderado de NW! Como tinha vindo a partilhar , estive uns dias pela zona centro do nosso país, e agora com mais calma vou partilhar alguns registos que fiz de sítios que me deixam sempre de coração cheio .
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelas excelente fotos, de uma aldeia encantadora, com as suas casas tão típicas, e com as suas paisagens verdejantes, é de facto um bom local para descansar.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2019 às 18:04)

Boas pessoal aqui no reino do vento está do piorio.

Vendaval medonho... a estação de Alcabideche já registou rajada máxima de 93 km/h.
Dass que tareias.
Quem quiser vento violento, estou a oferecer, mandem mensagem privada.
Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2019 às 18:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal aqui no reino do vento está do piorio.
> 
> Vendaval medonho... a estação de Alcabideche já registou rajada máxima de 93 km/h.
> Dass que tareias.
> ...



Eu dispenso esse "belo presente", também tenho  bem que chegue aqui, aliás tem sido o prato de todos os dias, felizmente que não é tão violento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2019 às 18:53)

Nortada arrancou com força hoje, bem diferente dos últimos dias, a mínima bem o revela.
Pena o IPMA não investir em Alcabideche para uma nova estação @jonas_87. Já vais ter o teu descanso entre quarta e sábado ahah. 

Máxima: *23,6ºC* 
Mínima: *15,1ºC
*
Quarta, quinta e sexta nortada deve acalmar e posso ter os primeiros 30ºC de Agosto por aqui. Lisboa centro deve chegar aos 35ºC. Obviamente que vou para o Alentejo nesses dias com quase 40ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2019 às 18:58)

Actualização

Rajada máxima
106 km/h Almoinhas Velhas
93 km/h Alcabideche
77 km/h Cresmina
76 km/h Pai do Vento


A dita cuja está muito nervosa.


----------



## Geopower (19 Ago 2019 às 21:41)

Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas com vento moderado a forte de Norte com rajadas. 

Extremos do dia:
17.1°C.
21,9°C

Neste momento 18.2°C. Vento moderado a forte  de norte.

Crepúsculo a oeste com cores fantásticas:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Ago 2019 às 23:12)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia fresco aqui pela Charneca. A temperatura não ultrapassou os 26°C e esteve algum vento durante a tarde, vento esse que ainda não abrandou, ao contrário dos últimos dias. Infelizmente ontem não pude vir aqui ao fórum, por razões pessoais.

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,5°C
Mín: 16,6°C 
Rajada máxima: 30 km/h N

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,3°C
Mín: 17,4°C

Agora estão 18,7°C e céu limpo. 

Infelizmente continuam as queixas de que este verão está a ser muito anormal e que está a ser muito frio. Já tentei convencer umas pessoas de que não é bem assim, mas ficaram todas irritadas comigo e acham que eu não tenho razão. 
Pois bem, ainda não fiz as contas mas, pelo que eu tenho visto, agosto está a ser até agora um mês com temperaturas próximas ao normal no Litoral e até mais quentes que a média no Interior e Sotavento Algarvio, isto em relação às máximas. Com o que está previsto pelo ECMWF, agosto até deverá acabar mais quente do que o normal em todo o país. Julho esteve na média e junho esteve com temperaturas abaixo da média, logo o verão deverá acabar nos valores normais ou ligeiramente abaixo do normal. Ou seja, nada de anormal, ao contrário do que muita gente diz por aí. 

Já no Verão de 2016, com temperaturas quase 3°C acima do normal, um dos julhos mais quentes de que há registos e um agosto extremamente quente, aí já ninguém reclama.


----------



## criz0r (20 Ago 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

Nortada impressionante na Cova da Piedade, acordei várias vezes com o barulho das persianas a bater. Mais parecia um temporal com ventos de Oeste.



jonas_87 disse:


> Actualização
> 
> Rajada máxima
> 106 km/h Almoinhas Velhas
> ...



Quando ganhar o Euromilhões vou comprar um armazém de Davis para instalar ai.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2019 às 13:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje foi um dia fresco aqui pela Charneca. A temperatura não ultrapassou os 26°C e esteve algum vento durante a tarde, vento esse que ainda não abrandou, ao contrário dos últimos dias. Infelizmente ontem não pude vir aqui ao fórum, por razões pessoais.
> 
> Dados de hoje:
> ...



Uma pessoa desinformada faz todos os juízos de valor possíveis, mesmo que Agosto só tenha tido tipo 1 semana abaixo da média. Das grandes razões pela qual me juntei a este fórum foi, não só porque comecei a gostar de meteorologia, mas também porque sei que era uma dessas pessoas. Para além de que no Verão as pessoas querem calor, pouco vento, água a 25ºC (o fator humano é mais importante que o fator ambiental), mas parece que não conhecem bem o país onde vivem. Já para não falar da realidade no Alentejo e interior, Évora tem uma normal de 30ºC e vai provavelmente acabar com uma anomalia gigante. (Só estes últimos 9 dias somam +3,5ºC de anomalia)
_____

Dia de céu limpo ou com nuvens altas, nortada moderada, mínima de *15,7ºC*


----------



## RStorm (20 Ago 2019 às 14:15)

Boa Tarde

Domingo foi um dia bastante abafado e com céu nublado por nuvens baixas/médias, limpando a partir do final da tarde.
Ontem esteve fresco e ventoso, com nortada moderada e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Hoje está mais agradável, com o céu praticamente limpo e nota-se uma redução da nortada, apesar de ela ainda ter soprado bem durante a madrugada. A preparar-se para o braseiro dos próximos dias  

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *28,4ºC *
*
Segunda: *
Mínima: *17,0ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *17,1ºC *
T. Atual: *27,8ºC *
HR: 39% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2019 às 15:09)

Boa tarde 

26,9°C
46%
Nortada moderada, cerca de 15 a 20 Km/h.

Fotos do crepúsculo de ontem, hoje o céu está praticamente limpo, apenas uns fiapos de cirrus.

Miradouro da Salvação, Santa Iria, sobre o vale de Vialonga/Bucelas. Anteontem um incêndio extenso nas encostas de Vialonga mobilizou quase uma centena de bombeiros, o ambiente aqui na Póvoa esteve bastante irrespirável, só de madrugada foi extinto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Ago 2019 às 15:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns pelas excelente fotos, de uma aldeia encantadora, com as suas casas tão típicas, e com as suas paisagens verdejantes, é de facto um bom local para descansar.



Obrigado Pedro, de facto um lugar maravilhoso, daqueles que o tempo pára realmente, e conseguimos descansar em comunhão com toda a beleza em nosso redor  Hoje vou partilhar mais algumas desta serra fabulosa 

----------------------------

Quanto ao tempo , hoje bem mais quentinho que ontem, mas ainda com nortada moderada, amanhã a coisa muda, e a lestada estará de volta, depois de uma longa ausência, talvez desde Maio Para Domingo os modelos vão mostrando uma possível cut off literalmente em cima de nós  Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas  Neste momento por Azeitão 30.7ºc, com 30% de HR , e vento moderado de NW.

*Serra da Lousã , Agosto 2019*





Praia fluvial da senhora da piedade,Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia fluvial da senhora da piedade,Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Castelo da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_6070 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Praia fluvial da senhora da piedade,Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Terreiro das Bruxas, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alto do trevim, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alto do trevim, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alto do trevim, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alto do trevim, Serra da Lousã by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (20 Ago 2019 às 15:46)

Dia de céu limpo. 20.1°C. Nortada mantem-se moderada a forte. 

Panorâmica a sul: praia  das Amoeiras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2019 às 21:11)

Hoje foi mais uma dia bem quente, e a nortada foi de "folga", agora estes próximos vão "doer" bem, tenho ver se vou fugir para alguma praia fluvial.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Ago 2019 às 23:59)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia parecido com o anterior: céu limpo, temperaturas um pouco mais quentes do que ontem, algum vento... Nada a apontar, portanto. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,4°C
Mín: 16,7°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,9°C
Mín: 17,5°C

Agora estão 20,2°C e céu limpo. Quinta-feira será um dia bem quente, sendo que o ECMWF prevê vento de Leste e 35°C para aqui.  Veremos o que acontece, mas acho que irei ultrapassar a máxima anual de maio!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2019 às 00:44)

Boas! Ontem, dia de muita ventania pela Figueira, a dar uma sensação de frio apesar da tarde amena. Hoje, dia passado mais a sul, na praia do Osso da Baleia, com algum calor, muito menos vento e água gelada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Ago 2019 às 13:11)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Já bem quentinho por Azeitão a esta hora , com uns actuais 31.2ºc, com vento predominante de ENE , claro  Será desta que o recorde de 37.7ºc, do dia 12 de Maio será batido Esperemos que não, contudo fruto da lestada dos próximos 3 dias , lá para Sábado a água do mar aqui na zona andará nos 18/19 ºc , e talvez lá para os lados da Comporta/Carvalhal um pouco mais  Entretanto vão surgindo alguns Cumulus a Este  Ficam mais algumas fotos da zona centro , que tirei na semana passada, desta vez por Figueiró dos Vinhos ,espero que gostem .

*Figueiró dos Vinhos , 17 de Agosto 2019

*



Casulo de Malhoa - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Casal São Simão - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Casal São Simão - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Casal São Simão - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fragas São Simão - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fragas São Simão - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fragas São Simão - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fragas São Simão - Figueiró dos Vinhos by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2019 às 14:37)

Boa tarde

31,5°C em subida lenta
42%
Vento nulo ou fraco de vários rumos, predomina o quadrante SE, < 5 Km/h
É agora que a seca vai apertar mais.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2019 às 15:33)

temperatura deve andar à volta dos 35ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Ago 2019 às 16:03)

IPMA abusou um bocado nas máximas para Lisboa e Setúbal, o vento de Sul fez das suas...

Máxima: *28,5ºC*
Mínima: *16,1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2019 às 21:13)

Hoje foi mais uma dia abrasador, aqui pelo ribatejo, com a máxima a rondar os 36ºC.
Agora começa a ficar um pouco mais fresco, e já se nota que os dias estão já a ficarem mais curtos.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2019 às 21:24)

Boas,

Maxima redonda por cá, 30 graus!
Tenho que recuar semanas e mais semanas até encontrar  um dia de com tal t.máxima.
Neste momento 23,6 graus.
Agora estamos numa ronda de mínimas tropicais, a próxima madrugada deverá ser já a primeira.

Já agora, ontem andei pela serra e vi o impacto da muita precipitação oculta/nevoeiro/temperaturas frescas.
Lado norte mesmo próximo da Peninha.





Salvo erro esta linha de água é o "rio Touro", sinceramente não esperava que estivesse ainda a correr. 








Do lado sul vi árvores caídas, não aguentaram as nortada extremas.
Um exemplo






top baby names 1970


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2019 às 22:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Maxima redonda por cá, 30 graus!
> Tenho que recuar semanas e mais semanas até encontrar  um dia de com tal t.máxima.
> ...


Sempre bonita a Serra de Sintra, boas fotos!! 
Outro mundo com tudo ainda bastante verde sendo que a diferença é bastante notável entre o lado Norte e o lado Sul. Seria interessante saber o acumulado gerado pela precipitação oculta.


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2019 às 22:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA abusou um bocado nas máximas para Lisboa e Setúbal, o vento de Sul fez das suas...
> 
> Máxima: *28,5ºC*
> Mínima: *16,1ºC*


Tal e qual, máxima de 33.1°C por aqui. O vento foi predominante de Sul durante a tarde, mudando para o quadrante Norte depois das 17, atingindo a máxima na mesma altura.

A mínima foi quase tropical com 19.6°C, agora 26°C, e 43% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Ago 2019 às 23:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA abusou um bocado nas máximas para Lisboa e Setúbal, o vento de Sul fez das suas...
> 
> Máxima: *28,5ºC*
> Mínima: *16,1ºC*


Ontem as máximas foram, de facto, um pouco abusivas e o vento de Sul fez das suas. Confirmo essa questão! É o que dá o IPMA seguir apenas um modelo... 

Já hoje não me posso queixar, pois a temperatura esteve nos valores previstos. A máxima ultrapassou os 30°C, no entanto a mínima foi bem fria para a época do ano. Amanhã terei um dia "infernal" aqui na Charneca, provavelmente o dia mais quente do ano. Deverei ter temperaturas dignas de registo, mas logo veremos o que acontece...   

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,2°C
Mín: 15,8°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 33,4°C
Mín: 15,2°C 

Agora estão 21,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2019 às 01:15)

Boas

24,1 graus. 
Lestada fraca. 
Bela noite.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Ago 2019 às 01:19)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima de 34.9°c, agora estamos assim...







Amanhã vai ser mesmo a doer


----------



## meteo (22 Ago 2019 às 01:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ontem as máximas foram, de facto, um pouco abusivas e o vento de Sul fez das suas. Confirmo essa questão! É o que dá o IPMA seguir apenas um modelo...
> 
> Já hoje não me posso queixar, pois a temperatura esteve nos valores previstos. A máxima ultrapassou os 30°C, no entanto a mínima foi bem fria para a época do ano. Amanhã terei um dia "infernal" aqui na Charneca, provavelmente o dia mais quente do ano. Deverei ter temperaturas dignas de registo, mas logo veremos o que acontece...
> 
> ...


O IPMA segue o ECMWF e o Arome. Falta é verificar se o GFS também não colocava calor..
Normalmente damos só importância quando falham nas temperaturas..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Ago 2019 às 08:58)

E pronto, já começou o Inferno. Depois de uma noite com vento nulo e mínima de 17,8°C, o vento agora sopra predominante de Nordeste e a temperatura já segue nos 23,2°C. Hoje vai ser um dia mesmo muito bom!!!  

PS: 23,5°C.


----------



## criz0r (22 Ago 2019 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

Mínima perto da tropicalidade, *19,5ºC*. O vento já vai soprando de NNE e portanto, acredito que hoje possa chegar relativamente perto da máxima anual.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2019 às 12:17)

Hoje vai ser mais uma a "escaldar", e isso notava-se bem logo a partir das 9 da manhã.
33ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Ago 2019 às 12:35)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mínima de 19.5°c, mas grande parte da madrugada sempre acima dos 20°c, neste monento vento fraco de NE , e a este ritmo muito provavelmente este será o dia mais quente do ano por cá até ao momento! São apenas 12.30h , e já registo 34.1°c, com apenas 23 % de HR! Notável aquecimento 
da água do mar das 9.00h da manhã, para agora 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2019 às 12:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Sempre bonita a Serra de Sintra, boas fotos!!
> Outro mundo com tudo ainda bastante verde sendo que a diferença é bastante notável entre o lado Norte e o lado Sul. Seria interessante saber o acumulado gerado pela precipitação oculta.



Obrigado.
O lado norte  é sempre muito húmido e consequentemente verdejante.
Claro que não tenho dados concretos, mas imagina um dia inteiro de capacete, ou vá uma uma tarde e noite, acredito que renda uns 1 mm ou 1,2 mm, se multiplicares por 25 (dias), já foi uma boa rega. Isto é só um exemplo teórico.

Espreita este trabalho sobre o tema, mas na Madeira.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www3.uma.pt/sprada/documentos/academicos/8%20congresso%20da%20agua.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjK4vvYtpbkAhVBxYUKHZ_fAjoQFjABegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw27e1z6fOfdigcxqfGrJdjb


Valores impressionantes!


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2019 às 14:14)

olhando à volta e o que se sente, deve andar a rondar os 36/37ºC, alguns cumulus também especialmente do lado norte interior


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2019 às 14:54)

Boa tarde

33,5°C
32%

SE 5 a 10 Km/h

Cumulus mediocris a ENE, longe sobre a Lezíria (Coruche)






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2019 às 15:09)

Bem hoje é o dia do centro...Tomar mais alto que Alvega e Lousã com *37,7°C*!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Ago 2019 às 17:20)

Mas que fiasco o dia de hoje! A máxima não subiu para além dos 28,8°C na Charneca, bem longe dos previstos 36°C. Mais uma vez o IPMA falhou na previsão, devido a um vento inesperado de Oeste esta tarde. 

No entanto, em Corroios já foi outra história, com 34,3°C de máxima.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2019 às 17:36)

temperatura a rondar os 38ºC, assim longe a longe o sol tapa se graças aos cumulus


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2019 às 18:07)

Que tarde escaldante, mas desde as 16 horas, que o sol tem andado escondido pelas nuvens, mas nem assim fica melhor, antes pelo contrário.
36.2ºC.


----------



## RStorm (22 Ago 2019 às 19:39)

Boa Tarde

Que bafo  Lestada no seu melhor... 
Ontem e hoje foram dias escaldantes com sol, alguma poeira e convecção a leste durante a tarde. A próxima noite vai ser bonita vai...  

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *31,2ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *32,6ºC *

T. Atual: *30,0ºC *
HR: 37% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2019 às 21:52)

Boas, 

Minima:  20,1 graus
Máxima:  32,8 graus

Neste momento 26 graus e lestada algo intensa.


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2019 às 22:04)

Boas, 

Máxima de 34.9°C e mínima de 20.5, vento de Sul de novo a amenizar a coisa e ainda bem

Agora 28.7°C, 42% de HR e vento fraco de SSO

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2019 às 23:01)

Vai lá vai...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2019 às 23:04)

29 graus na praia do Guincho...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2019 às 23:10)

De novo o vento de Sul a estragar as máximas de Lisboa e Setúbal...
Amanhã promete ser o dia mais quente, veremos se é desta que passa dos 35°C.

Hoje em Belas temos acima de 30!
Máxima: *30,3ºC*
Mínima: *16,5ºC*

Sábado parece-me ser o pico de temp. da água pela costa da Caparica, há que aproveitar porque depois só em Setembro...
*




*
Se o nosso clima fosse diferente podíamos muito bem ter sempre um caldo de 22º-23ºC na costa. 

Por comparação, as temperaturas no mar Báltico  Praias de Sintra approve!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Ago 2019 às 01:30)

Máxima de 36.4°c Hoje a noite segue ligeiramente mais quente que ontem 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (23 Ago 2019 às 13:29)

Dias bem quentes pela Figueira, hoje parece que vai aliviar um bocado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2019 às 13:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sábado parece-me ser o pico de temp. da água pela costa da Caparica, há que aproveitar porque depois só em Setembro...
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca confiei muito nesse mapa. Enquanto estive no Algarve, o mapa mostrava sempre 21/22ºC mas na verdade estavam 17/18ºC. Prefiro consultar a página praias e portos do IPMA.

E se reparares, para hoje às 13h esse mapa previa 23ºC para a zona onde está inserida a bóia costeira de Faro, do Instituto Hidrográfico, e na verdade às 13h a bóia mediu 20,1ºC (sendo que no _praias e portos_ estavam previstos 19,0ºC).


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Ago 2019 às 15:14)

Tantos a queixarem-se que este verão não vinha ai calor, afinal ainda veio, ontém a máxima foi de 37.7ºC, hoje estão 36ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 16:08)

Mais uma tarde escaldante, este calor é complicado, para as pessoas e para os animais, eu falo por mim, dispensava bem este calor, e já estou a contar as horas para ele se ir embora.
35.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2019 às 16:38)

olhando em volta temperatura deve andar entre os 36.5 e os 37.5


----------



## Fall9 (23 Ago 2019 às 16:50)

Por aqui está agradável, ontem a temperatura chegou aos 30°C, hoje esteve/está assim (dados da App MeteoCaldas):









Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2019 às 19:10)

Temos mínima tropical hoje,
Mínima:* 20,1ºC*
Máxima: *29,2ºC*

Tive pela zona da Ajuda hoje e sem dúvida que estava muito calor. Díria facilmente acima de 34ºC na hora de maior calor, se calhar foi aos 35ºC. Já percebo porque é que a estação do IPMA geralmente tem máximas redondas, aquilo pode ter altitude mas o vento de Norte era tão quente...talvez efeito de Fohn de Monsanto.


----------



## RStorm (23 Ago 2019 às 19:36)

Boa Tarde

Curiosamente levantou-se uma brisa de W ontem à noite, que trouxe alguma frescura e fez com que mínima tropical prevista fosse pelo cano abaixo e ainda bem! Ficou-se pelos *19,2ºC  *
Mas foi sol de pouca dura: a lestada regressou logo ao inicio da manhã e lá tive mais um dia escaldante, ainda mais do que ontem 

Mínima: *19,2ºC* 
Máxima: *33,0ºC *

T. Atual: *28,1ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: E / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2019 às 21:06)

Boas, 

Máxima de 34.5°C e mínima tropical de 20.8°C, a manhã começou com algumas nuvens que foram desaparecendo.

Agora, 26.7°C, 39% de HR e vento fraco de Norte, hoje um pouco mais fresco que ontem.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 21:09)

Dentro de casa, parece uma verdadeira sauna, se bem que na rua está um pouco mais fresco, hoje vai ser outra noite complicada para adormecer, tal como a anterior, em que tive de ligar o sistema de refrigeração, e mesmo assim foi complicado.
Isto depois de vários dias de calor, e pouco refresca durante a madrugada, não é o suficiente para deixar as paredes de casa libertarem o calor retido, se bem que só ao 2º dia de calor, é que a minha casa começa a aquecer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2019 às 21:29)

Noite já mostra que o tempo vai mudar. Nortada voltou e sabe bem. Mínima tropical foi-se visto que já estão 19,9ºC.

Tarde hoje em Lisboa no Jardim Botânico da Ajuda, aconselho vivamente a visitarem, visto que tanto este como o palácio estão sempre às moscas e têm uma beleza enorme:


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2019 às 21:39)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Máxima de 34.5°C e mínima tropical de 20.8°C, a manhã começou com algumas nuvens que foram desaparecendo.
> 
> ...


Mínimo da HR do dia atinginda a esta hora... um pouco estranho

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 21:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Noite já mostra que o tempo vai mudar. Nortada voltou e sabe bem. Mínima tropical foi-se visto que já estão 19,9ºC.
> 
> Tarde hoje em Lisboa no Jardim Botânico da Ajuda, aconselho vivamente a visitarem, visto que tanto este como o palácio estão sempre às moscas e têm uma beleza enorme:



Ando á não sei quanto tempo a dizer que quero ir visitar esse mesmo jardim Botânico, gosto de ver, e observar essas grandes espécies de árvores principalmente, no domingo passado estive na Mata Nacional dos Sete Nomes, em Tomar e fiquei muito satisfeito, também recomendo a visita a quem não conhecer, tem um percurso circular de 3 km, sempre debaixo de sombra, de árvores centenárias.
Ainda para mais agora é uma época, em que algumas árvores já começam a ganhar algum pigmento de outono, nas sua folhagem, tenho mesmo de visitar aí a capital.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2019 às 23:14)

Tudo acima dos 20ºC exceto aqui


----------



## Northern Lights (23 Ago 2019 às 23:37)

Sigo com 25,5 ºC.
Mais uma noite difícil para adormecer.


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2019 às 23:48)

A humidade anda ao sabor do vento, no sobe e desce!
A subir com 25.1ºC e 43% de HR, o vento sopra de Norte.


----------



## Northern Lights (24 Ago 2019 às 00:00)

Aqui acabou de subir para 25,9ºC .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2019 às 00:26)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Hoje uma leve brisa de NW já torna a coisa bem mais agradável, contudo mais uma noite muito quente com uns atuais 23.4°c , e 42% de HR! Amanhã mais um dia tórrido, e a ver se a instabilidade para Domingo, Segunda, e possivelmente Terça se mantém tal e qual os modelos em consenso o vão mostrando 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Ago 2019 às 00:39)

Boa noite, 
Nos últimos dias tenho vindo menos aqui ao fórum, por razões pessoais. Hoje foi um dia bem quente por aqui, com uma máxima que, mais uma vez, ultrapassou os 30°C. No entanto, aqui não há mínimas tropicais e a única que registei até agora foi no dia 8/08.

Dados do dia de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 31,3°C
Mín: 19,4°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 34,9°C
Mín: 21,1°C

E por falar em Corroios, vou ter que gramar com 10 dias de pura barulheira e sem poder dormir muito bem...  *Desculpem o tema fora de tópico. 
*
Agora estão 22,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Northern Lights (24 Ago 2019 às 12:56)

Céu limpo e 31,4 ºC.
Às 6h, tinha marcados 20,3 ºC. Deverei ter tido uma mínima tropical.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2019 às 16:52)

Mínima: *17ºC*
Máxima (Atual): *27,5ºC*

Não deixa de ser interessante a sempre diferença entre a estação de Setúbal e de Pegões, a poucos quilómetros de distância, quase 7ºC. Alguém sabe porque é que não existe uma estação mesmo dentro da cidade e porque é que a oficial é tão longe?


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2019 às 17:49)

Por cá, foi mais uma tarde bem complicada com tanto calor, aliás, nem senti grande diferença em relação ao dia de ontem.
Acabei agora de apanhar um marmelo completamente cozido pelo calor, e ele está tão quente, que não se aguenta a mão em cima dele, por muito tempo.
31.8ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Ago 2019 às 00:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *17ºC*
> Máxima (Atual): *27,5ºC*
> 
> Não deixa de ser interessante a sempre diferença entre a estação de Setúbal e de Pegões, a poucos quilómetros de distância, quase 7ºC. Alguém sabe porque é que não existe uma estação mesmo dentro da cidade e porque é que a oficial é tão longe?


Deve ter sido uma decisão da altura do Estado Novo. Por exemplo, a estação meteorológica do Porto também não era no Porto, mas sim em Pedras Rubras. Entretanto lá puseram uma em Massarelos.
Dá-me a ideia de que as estações meteorológicas eram alvo de roubos e vandalismo. Portugal era um país muito pobre na altura e, para muitas pessoas, tudo servia para ganhar o pão, até o metal das estações. Por isso o Estado colocava-as no meio do campo, bem fora das zonas urbanas. 

O dia de hoje foi bem quente, como o previsto. A máxima ultrapassou mais uma vez os 30°C. E, como já se estava à espera, a proximidade ao Atlântico afasta qualquer possibilidade de ocorrência de mínimas tropicais. Já em Corroios é outra história.   

É sempre interessante ver a diferença entre as temperaturas na costa de Sines e na Praia da Rainha. A diferença às vezes é abismal (de quase 10°C), e acho que se deve à proteção da Serra de Sintra e dos cabos Raso e Espichel, enquanto que a costa em Sines está bastante mais exposta. Não é de admirar que esta região era designada antigamente por "Costa do Sol".  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 31,5°C
Mín: 19,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 33,2°C 
Mín: 20,8°C 

Agora estão 19,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## vamm (25 Ago 2019 às 09:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Deve ter sido uma decisão da altura do Estado Novo. Por exemplo, a estação meteorológica do Porto também não era no Porto, mas sim em Pedras Rubras. Entretanto lá puseram uma em Massarelos.
> Dá-me a ideia de que as estações meteorológicas eram alvo de roubos e vandalismo. Portugal era um país muito pobre na altura e, para muitas pessoas, tudo servia para ganhar o pão, até o metal das estações. Por isso o Estado colocava-as no meio do campo, bem fora das zonas urbanas.
> 
> O dia de hoje foi bem quente, como o previsto. A máxima ultrapassou mais uma vez os 30°C. E, como já se estava à espera, a proximidade ao Atlântico afasta qualquer possibilidade de ocorrência de mínimas tropicais. Já em Corroios é outra história.
> ...



Na minha aldeia existia/existe uma estação meteorológica desativada. Quando era pequena lembro-me de ver a senhora que ia lá tratar da estação, trocar os rolos dos registos, limpar um bocadinho a zona e isso tudo. Mas nunca encontrei informação nenhuma sobre aquela estação!

Em Sines está sempre um tempo horrível! Pode até estar muito bom mais a baixo, sem vento nem nada, mas lá é sempre diferente. Ventos, nevoeiros, frio e até as trovoadas gostam de se pegar ali.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (25 Ago 2019 às 13:53)

Bom dia

Ao contrário do dia de ontem, hoje o tempo está bastante diferente na zona de *Corroios/Charneca da Caparica*.

Ontem o tempo estava mais abafado, mais tenso, vinha facilmente sensação de calor e suava-se facilmente.
Hoje o tempo está bastante mais *fresco*, há alguns minutos atrás esteve a pingar, embora não tenha sido suficiente para molhar o chão. Mas o mais importante, é que o tempo está menos quente, e neste momento está-se muito melhor na rua do que ontem.

Neste momento estão* 24ºC*, com a temperatura a descer desde há alguns minutos atrás. Humidade acima dos *60%*.

Bom tempo para ir dar um passeio hoje, sem apanhar muito calor


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Ago 2019 às 14:29)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Ao contrário do dia de ontem, hoje o tempo está bastante diferente na zona de *Corroios/Charneca da Caparica*.
> 
> ...


Igual aqui na Aroeira, meu vizinho. Pela previsão dos modelos, não estava nada à espera de ouvir trovões e de ver cair chuva, pelo menos aqui na minha zona. Há uma célula que se está a formar sobre Sesimbra, e que parece estar a aproximar-se. 
Isto demonstra o quão imprevisível é a trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2019 às 14:43)

Boa tarde 

Célula de base média a SE.

24,3°C
47%
Vento fraco alternando quadrantes Sul e Norte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2019 às 15:06)

por aqui nublado com umas virgas


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2019 às 17:37)

Pingos grossos em Coruche!


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2019 às 17:51)

Arredores de Coruche chove fraco


----------



## RStorm (25 Ago 2019 às 19:33)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi mais um dia quente, mas não tanto como nos dias anteriores, graças à nortada surgiu a meio da tarde.
Hoje foi um dia de "sol de trovoada"  Temperatura mais fresca e céu parcialmente nublado, bastante ameaçador a meio da tarde, altura em que ainda caíram uns leves borrifos que só se sentiam na pele.

Off-topic: Não sei se alguém já reparou, mas nestes últimos dias o nascente/poente tem tido cores bastante intensas, mesmo sem a presença de nuvens altas. Alguém sabe o motivo? É devido às poeiras? Desculpem o off-topic...

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *20,1ºC *
Máxima: *31,0ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *26,7ºC *

T. Atual: *25,3ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Ago 2019 às 20:04)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Ontem foi mais um dia quente, mas não tanto como nos dias anteriores, graças à nortada surgiu a meio da tarde.
> Hoje foi um dia de "sol de trovoada"  Temperatura mais fresca e céu parcialmente nublado, bastante ameaçador a meio da tarde, altura em que ainda caíram uns leves borrifos que só se sentiam na pele.
> ...


É possível que sejam as poeiras do Deserto, até porque, nos últimos dias, uma pluma de poeiras tem afetado metade da Península, para além da zona da Macaronésia. 
http://dust.aemet.es/

No entanto, pode bem ser o fumo dos enormes incêndios do Congo ou da Amazónia.
______________
Por aqui, esta tarde houve chuva forte mas apenas durante 1 minuto ou dois, acumulando 0,2 mm. Mais uma vez, o Wunderground tenta arredondar os acumulados de precipitação quando estes são muito baixos.  

A tarde foi de céu limpo e tempo ameno, sendo que agora estão 22,0°C e céu limpo.


----------



## TekClub (25 Ago 2019 às 20:36)

por aqui começou a trovejar ate a luz ja foi abaixo...


----------



## Tufao André (25 Ago 2019 às 21:55)

Boa noite!
Dia mais fresco e nublado, com mais sol durante a tarde. À hora de almoço pingou, mas não molhou o chão...
Há cerca de 1h observei um relâmpago para oeste!  Mas foi o único, com certeza resultou da célula a oeste/noroeste da costa de Sintra. 
Agora o céu vai ficando mais nublado, vamos ver se surge algo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2019 às 22:28)

Trovoada por aqui 

Os meus pais é que me avisaram do relâmpago, que eu até estava de janela fechada


----------



## AnDré (25 Ago 2019 às 22:29)

Relâmpago e trovão a sul de Odivelas.

É de uma célula que está na margem sul.


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2019 às 22:29)

relampago!!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (25 Ago 2019 às 22:30)

Ouvi um trovão isolado  agora. (Almada - Feijó)


----------



## RStorm (25 Ago 2019 às 22:32)

Também ouvi o trovão, se não o ouvisse nem sabia que tinha trovoada á porta


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2019 às 22:32)

outro! e já pinga!


----------



## Aspvl (25 Ago 2019 às 22:34)

Vou na A8 (direcção Lisboa) e já vi 2 relâmpagos para Sul! 
Não esperava! ^-^


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Ago 2019 às 22:38)

Também vi o relâmpago para leste há cerca de 5 minutos, contudo trovão não audível. Não esperava células por cá. 

Mínima: *15,8ºC*
Máxima:* 25,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (25 Ago 2019 às 22:41)

A trovoada está a intensificar-se. 
Segundo o radar, a trovoada está sobre o Barreiro.


----------



## Northern Lights (25 Ago 2019 às 22:42)

3° relâmpago em 5 minutos. Este último trovão foi mais forte, pois fez as janelas estremecer!


----------



## JAlves (25 Ago 2019 às 22:44)

Já vi 4 relâmpagos a sul, mas com grande espaçamento para o trovão (20/30'').

De qualquer forma, parece aproximar-se da grande Lisboa.


----------



## rozzo (25 Ago 2019 às 22:46)

Além da célula sobre o estuário, prestes a entrar pela zona da Expo, penso que alguns raios são de outra a NE daqui do Montijo. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Ago 2019 às 22:53)

rozzo disse:


> Além da célula sobre o estuário, prestes a entrar pela zona da Expo, penso que alguns raios são de outra a NE daqui do Montijo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Certo, radar:


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2019 às 22:59)

Vim às festas Glória do Ribatejo, vi alta relâmpago, continuo a ver festas no céu também


----------



## remember (25 Ago 2019 às 23:00)

Boas, 

Só relâmpagos para os lados de Coruche, já vi também para Sul.

Máxima de 27.2°C e mínima de 18.5°C, dia quase sempre nublado, limpando após as 16h.

19.2°C, 74% de HR e vento de SSE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Ago 2019 às 23:14)

Não estava nada à espera de ver chuva e de ouvir trovões esta noite. 
Estive nas Festas de Corroios, com um tempo incrivelmente agradável (ameno e sem vento) quando, de repente, vejo uns enormes relâmpagos a Nordeste. Depois, uns trovões que, apesar do barulho da feira, fizeram-se ouvir. Entretanto, uma carga de chuva bem forte que durou uns belos minutos.
Cheguei agora a casa, e o pluviómetro continua com 0,2 mm. Obviamente que está a zeros, pois a célula está no Tejo, de acordo com o radar. 

Recordo que isto não estava previsto por nenhum modelo, nem mesmo pelo ECMWF (o modelo que previa mais instabilidade), o que demonstra o quão difícil é prever a localização das tormentas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Ago 2019 às 23:15)

Bem audíveis os dois por Azeitão os dessa célula que chegou a ter eco vermelho/roxo sobre o rio Tejo  Mas já vi mais um relâmpago sobre a serra, parece lá vir qualquer coisa direito aqui  Vamos ver 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Ago 2019 às 23:22)

Boa noite, aqui os relâmpagos são a norte, aqui nada de nada


----------



## rozzo (25 Ago 2019 às 23:27)

Grandes flashes agora para o lado de Vendas Novas, parece-me... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Ago 2019 às 23:28)

Boa noite. 

Aqui vai uma foto que fiz a partir da Praia da Tocha ao cair da noite (tive a sorte de ter surgido uma rica célula), no entanto não consegui fazer muitas fotos de jeito :





Assinatura de radar:


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2019 às 23:42)

Chove forte em Sacavém. 
Muito localizado.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2019 às 00:36)

começou a chover fraco na Glória do Ribatejo, fugiu tudo


----------



## Candy (26 Ago 2019 às 00:44)

Boas

Trovoada em Peniche


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2019 às 01:05)

Aqui fica o que consegui apanhar. Qualidade de vídeo também muito desfavorável à situação. Fica a intenção.

Velocidade dos vídeos reduzida para 25% (captados originalmente a 120fps).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2019 às 11:07)

Bom dia pessoal,

À falta de nenhum registo de raios e afins, fica o meu contributo a este fórum daquilo que chegou verdadeiramente cá, um belíssimo poente!  A trovoada essa, apareceu de forma tão inesperada , que não tive oportunidade de registar nada que fosse, a não ser na minha cabeça, o que já foi maravilhoso  Acumulados absolutamente brutais em alguns locais da beira-baixa , e beira alta  
Por cá o dia segue com algum sol, com uns actuais 24.7ºc , 50% de HR , e vento fraco/nulo.

*Poente de ontem 




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr*


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2019 às 11:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> À falta de nenhum registo de raios e afins, fica o meu contributo a este fórum daquilo que chegou verdadeiramente cá, um belíssimo poente! A trovoada essa, apareceu de forma tão inesperada , que não tive oportunidade de registar nada que fosse, a não ser na minha cabeça, o que já foi maravilhoso Acumulados absolutamente brutais em alguns locais da beira-baixa , e beira alta
> Por cá o dia segue com algum sol, com uns actuais 24.7ºc , 50% de HR , e vento fraco/nulo.
> ...


Belas cores  Por cá não vejo tal coisa desde o São João; tem sido um verão mesmo desinteressante...

@Mr. Neves belíssimo registo, que cores!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 13:02)

Bom dia,
Ontem foi dia de ir até á praia da Nazaré, o sol, apenas espreitou um pouco por volta da hora de almoço, de resto foi o céu nublado que marcou presença, a máxima rondou os 24ºC, o que é uma óptima temperatura que eu já não sentia á algum tempo. Fui visitar também a tão famosa Praia do Norte e o farol, que é tão conhecida pelas sua ondas gigantes.
O mar da Nazaré até estava calmo, e a água estava bem fria por sinal, que até fazia doer os pés, eram poucos os corajosos, que se aventuravam a mergulhar, já na Praia do Norte a ondulação estava bem mais intensa.
A avenida marginal, de ambos os lados, estava sempre repleta de uma multidão de pessoas, inclusive, muitos turistas.





A tão famosa praia do Norte, que tanto tem sido falada pelas sua ondas gigantes.






Já de volta ao meu local habitual, a noite e madrugada, foram bem iluminadas pelos relampagos, e mesmo esta manhã ainda roncaram bem.
O céu também tem permanecido praticamente sempre nublado ao longo da manhã.


----------



## RStorm (26 Ago 2019 às 13:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É possível que sejam as poeiras do Deserto, até porque, nos últimos dias, uma pluma de poeiras tem afetado metade da Península, para além da zona da Macaronésia.
> http://dust.aemet.es/
> 
> No entanto, pode bem ser o fumo dos enormes incêndios do Congo ou da Amazónia.
> ...


Estou mais confiante de que sejam as poeiras, mas no entanto não descarto essa possibilidade de serem os fogos da Amazónia. Alguma dessas hipóteses há-de ser 
De qualquer das maneiras, obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## RStorm (26 Ago 2019 às 14:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> À falta de nenhum registo de raios e afins, fica o meu contributo a este fórum daquilo que chegou verdadeiramente cá, um belíssimo poente!  A trovoada essa, apareceu de forma tão inesperada , que não tive oportunidade de registar nada que fosse, a não ser na minha cabeça, o que já foi maravilhoso  Acumulados absolutamente brutais em alguns locais da beira-baixa , e beira alta
> Por cá o dia segue com algum sol, com uns actuais 24.7ºc , 50% de HR , e vento fraco/nulo.
> ...


Fotos espetaculares Ricardo.
Também vi esse magnifico pôr-do-sol desde a praia de Alcochete, estava divinal! Aquelas células ficaram mesmo no ponto ideal e havia uns "cogumelos" a nascerem algures ao largo do Cabo Espichel, que penso tenha sido os que causaram a trovoada seca de ontem à noite.


----------



## RStorm (26 Ago 2019 às 14:11)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, ainda deu para ouvir mais alguns trovões, apesar da festa ter sido curta. A descarga que foi sentida com maior intensidade, deu um clarão que iluminou por completo a rua! No entanto, nada de chuva... 
Os meus pais contaram-me que ouviram trovões durante a madrugada, provavelmente oriundos das células de Vendas Novas, mas não dei por nada...
Hoje o dia segue fresco e começou com céu "esbranquiçado" por nuvens altas, diminuindo de nebulosidade desde o final da manhã. A ver o que nos reserva a tarde 

Mínima de hoje: *17,2ºC *
T. Atual: *24,3ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2019 às 14:44)

trovoada lá para os lados do Couço


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 15:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> À falta de nenhum registo de raios e afins, fica o meu contributo a este fórum daquilo que chegou verdadeiramente cá, um belíssimo poente!  A trovoada essa, apareceu de forma tão inesperada , que não tive oportunidade de registar nada que fosse, a não ser na minha cabeça, o que já foi maravilhoso  Acumulados absolutamente brutais em alguns locais da beira-baixa , e beira alta
> Por cá o dia segue com algum sol, com uns actuais 24.7ºc , 50% de HR , e vento fraco/nulo.
> ...



Parabéns, fotos muito boas, com uns tons, que lembram já o outono, ou pelo menos pode querer dizer que ele está em aproximação, até porque as árvores também já começam a querer dizer o mesmo, com alguma mudança na coloração das folhas


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2019 às 15:19)

céu nublado por aqui


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2019 às 15:37)

Obrigado @João Pedro , @RStorm , e @Pedro1993 , já à uns dias que os poentes vinham a ter bonitas cores , e bastante intensas , ontem a nebulosidade devido a instabilidade , foi a cereja no topo  do bolo , infelizmente vinha a conduzir na auto-estrada e já só conseguir apanhar a parte final do mesmo, contudo ainda fui a tempo A tarde segue amena , com 26.1ºc , e já apareceu a nortada, fraca mas apareceu, lá se vão esfumando as esperanças de ter alguma animação por cá , já eram reduzidas, mas com este vento e com mais de 50% de HR parece-me quase impossível , e  já quase não lembro de ver chover por cá .


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2019 às 16:51)

Boas!

Ontem ao início da tarde apareceram algumas formações interessantes. Ao final da tarde e início da noite ainda tivemos uns pingos dispersos e alguns trovões.

Hoje tivemos uma célula que passou a Este aqui da zona industrial e continuo na expectativa de lá para o final da tarde haver mais qualquer coisa. Vamos ver...






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2019 às 17:15)

para SE:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2019 às 17:54)

O arco de células de Évora visto de Rio de Mouro (Forum Sintra)

26,0°C
56%
N <5Km/h











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 18:22)

Esta é a vista que tenho a partir daqui, já desde o inicio da tarde, presumo que seja as células das trovoadas que estão sobre a zona do Alentejo.
A qualidade pode não ser a melhor, foi captada com o telemóvel.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Ago 2019 às 21:50)

Boas! Dia de muita animação, mas não pela Figueira... É pena, mas este verão já foi minimamente "molhado", bem melhor que alguns dos anteriores


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Ago 2019 às 21:54)

Boa noite,
Ontem o dia foi bem animado! Não estava nada à espera de chuva e trovoada, como já disse. Por aqui, o acumulado foi de 0,2 mm, devido a um aguaceiro forte durante a manhã.  

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,1°C
Mín: 17,1°C 
Prec: 0,2 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,8°C
Mín: 17,5°C 

Já hoje foi um dia bem mais calmo, no entanto, durante a manhã o céu esteve encoberto e esteve um tempo muito abafado durante o dia. A mínima, essa foi mais fria, abaixo de 16°C, tanto na Charneca como em Corroios.   

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,9°C
Mín: 15,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 28,5°C
Mín: 15,8°C

Agora estão 22,0°C e céu limpo. 
_______________
Em relação ao verão, este deverá ser ligeiramente abaixo do normal (devido a junho) e seco. Se não contarmos com o mês de junho normal e frio, o verão será mais quente do que o normal e muito seco. Ou seja, nada de anormal neste verão.
Contudo, os media andam a espalhar a notícia de que o verão tem sido muito anormal, o que não é verdade. No entanto, acho que quem se tem queixado mais têm sido os galegos e extremenhos, onde até nos boletins televisivos regionais os meteorologistas têm vindo a dizer que este verão tem sido anormal. Muito estranho...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2019 às 15:43)

Que valente capacete na serra! Mete respeito. Dia por Lisboa tem sido nublado.

Céu limpo na praia da Rainha e vento de NO fraco a moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2019 às 16:00)

A tarde aqui segue com uma temperatura agradável, de 28.7ºC, e com vento moderado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Ago 2019 às 16:53)

Olha quem voltou  Nortada moderada por Sesimbra com temperatura a rondar os 25ºc! Numa localidade que se chama Azoia, já teve rajada máxima de 42.8km´h! Que saudades 

 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15CASAI3


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2019 às 20:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que valente capacete na serra! Mete respeito. Dia por Lisboa tem sido nublado.
> 
> Céu limpo na praia da Rainha e vento de NO fraco a moderado.



Aqui está o capacete, agora mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2019 às 21:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui está o capacete, agora mesmo.



Esse capacete, comparado com o que a Serra D'Aire costuma ter, como estava neste domingo, é apenas uma apenas uma amostra.
Eu ia ainda no caminho para Torres Novas este domingo, em direcção á Nazaré, e vi logo que por lá deveria ser um dia fresco, com pouco sol, e não me enganei.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2019 às 22:23)

Por Lisboa depois limpou mais pela tarde. 
Água na Caparica parecia estar acima dos 16/17ºC, ainda a manter a capacidade térmica dos dias quentes. O vento é que é sempre um bocado chato.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Ago 2019 às 23:06)

Céu nublado o dia inteiro, com nevoeiro e alguma morrinha à tarde, pelo menos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Ago 2019 às 23:59)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia mais fresco e mais ventoso do que os anteriores. Houve nortada fraca a moderada e o céu esteve limpo todo o dia. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,4°C
Mín: 17,2°C
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h 

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,6°C
Mín: 18,1°C

Agora estão 19,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2019 às 09:24)

Boas!

Manhã amena e com alguma nevoa no Vale do Sorraia que já vai levantando. Espera-se mais um dia de calor mas dentro daquilo que é a normalidade do Verão Ribatejano, provavelmente na casa dos 33/34ºC.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Ago 2019 às 12:36)

Bom dia, aqui estes dias de instabilidade acabou por não dar em nada, continuo só com 5.5mm este mês mais um abaixo da média, mas foi tão bom ver belas estruturas para o alentejo, já há muito que não as via assim, enfim hoje estão 26,2ºC agora que venha de lá novamente o calor.


----------



## RStorm (28 Ago 2019 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde

Após a trovoada de domingo, a instabilidade terminou por aqui e apenas deu para ver as células que iam surgindo no horizonte.
Agora estamos de volta ao tempo típico de verão: sol, nortada fraca a moderada, temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens baixas durante a manhã.

*Segunda: *
Mínima: *17,2ºC *
Máxima: *29,6ºC *
*
Terça: *
Mínima: *17,1ºC*
Máxima: *25,1ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *17,5ºC *
T. Atual: *26,0ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Ago 2019 às 15:00)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia está a ser de verão, com céu limpo e tempo ameno. A temperatura mínima foi de 16,0°C na Charneca e de 17,1°C em Corroios.
Agora estão 26,3°C e céu limpo


----------



## N_Fig (28 Ago 2019 às 15:01)

Nuvens altas na Figueira, o sol ora vai brilhando, ora fica tapado


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2019 às 17:52)

Dias quentes continuam por Lisboa, sempre um bocado acima da média. Normais de 91-20 vão ser surreais, a média do mês deve disparar para perto de 30ºC. Setembro parece continuar o mesmo padrão quente. 

Nortada não parece estar tão forte como noutras semanas, deve acelarar na transição de mês. Veremos o que Setembro traz, geralmente é o melhor para tirar férias e a água aquece bem. (Idem Outubro)


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2019 às 21:18)

Boa noite

Praia da Rainha 
Norte 15 Km/h
20,5°C ao pôr do sol 
68%

Invasão de cirrus vindos de SSW.
Capacete fraco acima da serra.


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Ago 2019 às 22:55)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo, mas desta vez o tempo esteve melhor para ir à praia. Muito sol, temperaturas agradáveis e pouco vento.

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,6°C
Mín: 16,0°C
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h NO

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,1°C
Mín: 17,1°C

Agora estão 19,5°C e céu limpo.  Nos próximos dias deverei ter um aumento da temperatura, e depois deverá permanecer estável o tempo durante os próximos 10 dias, sem grandes alterações. Ou seja, autêntico aborrecimento!  
Ó tempo estável, vai para o Samouco! Queremos alguma instabilidade!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2019 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,
Hoje é mais uma dia identico ao de ontem, com uma temperatura amena, de 32.2ºC, isto depois de uma noite e madrugada bem fresca e húmida.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde

N até 10 Km/h

29,7°C
37%

Cirrus e cirrocumulus de SW.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Ago 2019 às 17:15)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia segue novamente com céu limpo e calor. A mínima, essa foi fria: de 15,0ºC na Charneca e de 15,8ºC em Corroios.  

Agora estão 29,2ºC e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias pouco haverá para relatar, tempo incrivelmente chato e sem interesse. Vou dormir...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2019 às 20:29)

Mais um dia quente pela capital, de estender a toalha em qualquer sítio. 

Setembro parece que vai começar com uma onda de calor...AA dos Açores parece mostrar sinais de quebra.


----------



## Geopower (29 Ago 2019 às 20:44)

Dia de céu limpo com vento moderado de norte.
Extremos do dia:
22.3°C.
16.9°C

Neste momento 18.4°C.

Vista a sul com céu limpo. Maré baixa. Ondas de 1 a 2 metros:






Vista a norte com alguma nebulosidade


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2019 às 22:18)

Boas, 

24,6  graus de máxima.
A rajada máxima foi aos 70 km/h.
18,3 graus agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Ago 2019 às 23:27)

Boas noites,
Mais um dia quente, sem nada de especial a relatar...  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,7°C
Mín: 15,0°C

*Corroios: *
Máx: 31,0°C
Mín: 15,8°C

Agora estão 19,6°C e céu limpo.  Parece que no início de setembro teremos uma nova vaga de calor. Será que vou ter que aguentar o calor até novembro?


----------



## remember (30 Ago 2019 às 08:32)

Bom dia,

Passados 7 anos desde que me mudei para a Póvoa chega ao fim este ciclo, foi um prazer partilhar com todos vós os dados recolhidos inicialmente por uma estação mais básica e depois mais tarde com uma estação mais completa.

Desde que me registei, há mais de 3 anos que partilho dados das condições meteorológicas na zona, agora inicia-se outro ciclo, noutro local, mas a reportar na mesma sempre que puder.

Foi um prazer viver nesta terra, quem sabe se um dia não voltarei. Último amanhecer que consegui registar.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (30 Ago 2019 às 15:10)

Dias muito iguais pela Figueira, nevoeiro e céu nublado de madrugada, que depois acaba por limpar e dar origem a dias amenos. Mas parece que nos próximos tempos vamos ter calor!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Ago 2019 às 15:41)

Está calor é certo, temperatura actual nos 32.1ºc, mas assinalável mesmo são os apenas *11% *de HR  Nos próximos dias a situação de seca vai piorar e de que maneira .


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2019 às 17:13)

E que tarde de muito calor, depois de uns dias mais agradáveis, agora é quase um choque térmico.
34ºC.
Pois este calor, nesta época só vai dificultar as coisas ainda mais, numa altura que eu já deveria de estar a reduzir o tempo de rega, durante a semana, ainda vou ter de aumentar, e numa altura em que os poços já mal recarregam a água retirada.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2019 às 21:13)

Boas, 

Com alguma surpresa a temperatura subiu por cá até aos 30,1 graus. 
Têm sido escassos os dias quentes aqui na minha zona. 
Extremos interessantes:
15,3 graus / 30,1 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2019 às 21:45)

Mínima: *14,9ºC*
Máxima: *27,5ºC
*
Na próxima terça pode ser que tenha novo recorde por aqui, o de Maio já chateia ahah


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2019 às 21:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *14,9ºC*
> Máxima: *27,5ºC
> *
> Na próxima terça pode ser que tenha novo recorde por aqui, o de Maio já chateia ahah



Boas Guilherme, já viste bem a próxima semana? Brisa de sul de Segunda a Domingo, está visto que a temperatura da água do mar pode ir muito bem aos 20/21 graus.

Sim o record anual por cá ainda é de Maio, 34,4 graus. Vamos ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2019 às 22:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Guilherme, já viste bem a próxima semana? Brisa de sul de Segunda a Domingo, está visto que a temperatura da água do mar pode ir muito bem aos 20/21 graus.
> 
> Sim o record anual por cá ainda é de Maio, 34,4 graus. Vamos ver.


Sem dúvida, quem meteu férias em Setembro vai ter um bom mimo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2019 às 22:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *14,9ºC*
> Máxima: *27,5ºC
> *
> Na próxima terça pode ser que tenha novo recorde por aqui, o de Maio já chateia ahah



Quando eu pensava que o pior já tinha passado, e se já hoje já foi um dia complicado, e as previsões apontam para 39ºC, para a próxima terça, e com evapotranspiração superior a 6 mm, nem sei o que dizer, acho que vou hibernar, e acordar só no inverno, ou melhor quando ouvir a beiras a pingar.
Se já hoje entrar no carro, depois de estacionado ao sol, já parecia uma sauna, com o calor que aí vem, mais vale nem pensar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Ago 2019 às 00:00)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia quente por aqui. A máxima em Corroios foi muito quente, mas na Charneca, como já é costume, a brisa marítima acaba sempre por melhorar um pouco. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,1°C
Mín: 16,1°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 33,4°C 
Mín: 17,9°C 

Agora estão 20,5°C e céu limpo.  

_Offtopic: _Estive a ver uma notícia que falava sobre a diminuição da compra de roupa de verão, devido às "baixas temperaturas". Se isso for verdade, é um completo exagero, até porque não tem estado assim tanto frio, mesmo até na praia. 
Noutro dia, fiz um passeio até ao Miradouro dos Capuchos e, na altura, estavam 23,5°C e algum vento. E não é que as pessoas andavam todas de casaco?! Só aqui o maluquinho é que pensa que está ameno... 
Dá-me a ideia de que os portugueses (sobretudo os lisboetas) habituaram-se a estarem 30/35°C no verão, e agora tudo o que seja abaixo de 30°C é frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2019 às 10:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje foi um dia quente por aqui. A máxima em Corroios foi muito quente, mas na Charneca, como já é costume, a brisa marítima acaba sempre por melhorar um pouco.
> 
> Dados de hoje:
> ...



Olha o verão na Ericeira foi dos piores dos últimos anos, segundo os meus familiares que vivem lá desde sempre. Nevoeiro, dias frios e ventosos. O argumento que isso é normal é curto, pois apesar de ser normal, uma persistência tão grande ao longo de 3 meses deixa de ser tão normal. O mesmo se aplica ao vento, e morando ondo moro posso dizer que foi impressionante, excedendo uma vez mais a normalidade das nortadas agressivas que sempre assolaram a região.
No distrito de Lisboa há grandes diferenças, convém não esquecer isso.
Não estou a queixar me, estou só apresentar factos. Claro que essas notícias valem o que valem, nem merecem ser faladas.
Este verão não houve practicamente lestadas na faixa costeira, logo aí muda tudo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Ago 2019 às 12:36)

Bom dia, 
Mais um dia solarengo e com algum calor à mistura. A mínima foi de 16,4°C na Charneca e de 18,1°C em Corroios. 

Agora estão 26,6°C e céu limpo.

@jonas_87 Compreendo o que me dizes, mas por aqui não há razão de queixa, nem aqui nem em grande parte do país. Os da Ericeira também não se podem queixar das temperaturas, porque essas até têm sido as do costume. Já noutras coisas, sim, o verão de 2019 tem sido diferente dos anteriores, mas continuo a achar que as pessoas têm memória de perna curta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2019 às 16:11)

Hoje passei a manhã toda num figueiral tradicional, em A-do-Freire, em Torres Novas, já com a Serra D'Aire, logo ali ao lado, e a foto de fundo era esta ás 9 da manhã, em que era bem visível o capacete a cobrir a serra, aliás, agora tem sido assim todos os dias.
A manhã até foi agradável em termos de temperatura, pois "corria" sempre uma brisa fresca.
Agora a tarde, segue um pouco mais fresca, em relação ao dia de ontem, 30.7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2019 às 17:07)

O céu esteve nublado até agora, e pensei que fosse ficar assim o dia todo, mas agora estão a aparecer umas abertas


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2019 às 17:36)

Mínima: *15,9ºC*
Máxima: *25,5ºC*

Aproveitar e deixar a casa bem fresca visto que para a semana parece que teremos a maior onda de calor por Lisboa. Conto 7 dias consecutivos... Dia 3 ou 4 devo ter novo recorde. Felizmente nada de temperaturas muito extremas, mas a duração do evento é chato.


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2019 às 18:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje passei a manhã toda num figueiral tradicional, em A-do-Freire, em Torres Novas, já com a Serra D'Aire, logo ali ao lado, e a foto de fundo era esta ás 9 da manhã, em que era bem visível o capacete a cobrir a serra, aliás, agora tem sido assim todos os dias.
> A manhã até foi agradável em termos de temperatura, pois "corria" sempre uma brisa fresca.
> Agora a tarde, segue um pouco mais fresca, em relação ao dia de ontem, 30.7ºC.



Foste aos figos?
Não estão secos?
Estou  agora em Carcavelos, e hoje notei aqui que alguns figos estão algo secos, ainda que se comam bem. Já as figueiras  que crescem junto a água, estão com figos bem maiores, como seria de esperar.

Aqui sopra agora um vento, por vezes moderado.
Céu limpo e estão cerca de 24 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2019 às 18:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *15,9ºC*
> Máxima: *25,5ºC*
> 
> Aproveitar e deixar a casa bem fresca visto que para a semana parece que teremos a maior onda de calor por Lisboa. Conto 7 dias consecutivos... Dia 3 ou 4 devo ter novo recorde. Felizmente nada de temperaturas muito extremas, mas a duração do evento é chato.



Infelizmente vamos ter de aguentar mais esse evento escaldante, e quanto a refrescar a casa, não existe muito que se possa fazer perante essa situação adversa, eu falo por mim, em que no 1º dia de calor, pode rondar os 40ºC, tenho uma temperatura agradável no interior de casa, sem ligar o arrefeciemento, mas ao 2º dia o caso já fica muito complicado, com a casa muito quente, e depois é sempre a piorar, em que tenho de ligar os aparelhps logo de manhã cedo, até pela noite dentro, pois tenho dias em que nem consigo adormecer, com as temperaturas superiores as 25ºC.

@belem, trata-se de um projecto de um grupo operacional, que está a tentar não deixar que morra a cultura do figo, no concelho de Torres Novas, que é conhecida pelo seu tradicional figo preto.
Neste momento os que está já não, estão já secos, pois a figueira é uma árvore que se estiver água por perto, cresce muito, e dá uns bons figos, só que por vezes estragam-se mais rapidamente.


----------



## RStorm (31 Ago 2019 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

Estes últimos dias têm sido fantásticos e de autêntico verão, dispensava completamente o "inferno" que regressa já a partir de segunda 
Os dias têm sido quentes, mas as noites têm sido bem frescas, fruto da inversão devido à ausência de nortada durante a madrugada, exceto nesta última.  

*Quarta: *
Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *28,1ºC *
*
Quinta: *
Mínima: *16,4ºC*
Máxima: *30,2ºC *
*
Sexta: *
Mínima: *15,9ºC *
Máxima: *30,8ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *17,9ºC*
Máxima: *28,0ºC *

T. Atual: *24,7ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2019 às 18:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Infelizmente vamos ter de aguentar mais esse evento escaldante, e quanto a refrescar a casa, não existe muito que se possa fazer perante essa situação adversa, eu falo por mim, em que no 1º dia de calor, pode rondar os 40ºC, tenho uma temperatura agradável no interior de casa, sem ligar o arrefeciemento, mas ao 2º dia o caso já fica muito complicado, com a casa muito quente, e depois é sempre a piorar, em que tenho de ligar os aparelhps logo de manhã cedo, até pela noite dentro, pois tenho dias em que nem consigo adormecer, com as temperaturas superiores as 25ºC.
> 
> @belem, trata-se de um projecto de um grupo operacional, que está a tentar não deixar que morra a cultura do figo, no concelho de Torres Novas, que é conhecida pelo seu tradicional figo preto.
> Neste momento os que está já não, estão já secos, pois a figueira é uma árvore que se estiver água por perto, cresce muito, e dá uns bons figos, só que por vezes estragam-se mais rapidamente.



Parabéns pela iniciativa!
O figo é um fruto popular em Portugal, já desde pelo menos o período dos caçadores do Mesolítico (em Muge, por exemplo).


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2019 às 18:50)

belem disse:


> Parabéns pela iniciativa!
> O figo é um fruto popular em Portugal, já desde pelo menos o período do Mesolítico (em Muge, por exemplo).



O projecto, não é meu, mas tenho-o acompanhado, desde o seu inicio, e a única solução para não deixar morrer uma cultura, e os últimos hectares de figueira no concelho de Torres Novas que ainda estão em plena produção, e tudo isto ajuda a valorizar o nosso território interior, de modo a que não haja ainda desertificação e mais incendios.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2019 às 21:43)

Boas, 

Hoje por volta das 19h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Ago 2019 às 22:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje por volta das 19h.


Grande registo João, já fui festejar um aniversário de casamento ai na Fortaleza do Guincho 
------------------------------
Por cá mínima de 16.9°c, e máxima de 31.3°c , modelos carregam mais no calor para semana 

Tatual: 19.7°c





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------

